# The New Trendy Drug of the Future?



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 4, 2010)

We as individuals have come across some monumental changes in our very own drug culture! 

From the 60-70's there was L.S.D. which breathed life into every form of art... whether it was a musician, cartoonist, activist, or a plain old nobody from Idaho who partake of a hit and made things shine like a lunar eclipse!

Many have spoken of that era as a COUNTER-culture... but I don't see anything counter about it, as it was prevalent, lovely, rapturing... right down to the marrow!


It was considered the era's hallmark of drugs! A drug when invoked, critiqued, question, and tore bias apart like a 300 lb. man ripping though a bag of chicken wings.

Now, we are left with Albert Hoffman dead at the age of 102. A prosperous and happy life he lived.

What is now the new drug of the future, can one be created that can out beat or out marvel the visionary enlightenment of LSD? Or will the ergot be the choice for the future yet again? LSD is dying, the MAN has now find a way to put a stop to all of it!

MDMA (Ecstasy) at this moment is among the top psychedelic/ empathogen drug which is storming dance floors for almost nearly 30 years... and it looks like their's no stopping it! Billion of pills come and go... popped, crushed, snorted! Again, the processed is repeat. This drug is getting old too... 

So what is left? What new drug has the euphoria and insight to be "metaled" as the new trendy drug of the future?


----------



## l333t (Apr 4, 2010)

There's legal highs in Britain what i know of,i debate that lsd is not dieing it's still alive,there new rc drugs, dm and dxm , plant fertilizer, Drugs are like music you can't kill them lsd will remain forever just like Mozart,Mozart is still heard to this day but new trendy music takes the spotlight for who knows what my kids will be on ,or there kids,not too long ago crack never was know, meth was just a small drug, weed was still having a low thc content,compared to toay


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 4, 2010)

i think (real)LSD is getting harder and harder to find. it seems to come around when i least expect it

the pot of the future; JWH018

the cocaine of the future; mephedrone

who knows what the next mind altering drug will be though?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 4, 2010)

lets dump poppy and marijuana seeds all over Michelle Obama's organic garden!!!


----------



## l333t (Apr 4, 2010)

i wonder what will be our generations lsd,what will be the lsd of lsd


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salvia is one big lucrative psychedelic for America, and it just pure poppy-cock how this norm still exist!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 4, 2010)

2c-i may well be the next raving drug of the future... it has a certain new charm


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

This one is gonna take a quick minute... lol.



KaleoXxX said:


> i think (real)LSD is getting harder and harder to find. it seems to come around when i least expect it


So I understand, out of all the "Acid" that goes around, only approximately 1% is actual LSD-25 (so for all the people who say they have had acid, are you sure?)



KaleoXxX said:


> the pot of the future; JWH018
> 
> the cocaine of the future; mephedrone


-018 is already getting banned in some places, not federally though. I would imagine that a different analogue will become popular (maybe -015 or something) as technically, if it were not federally scheduled it would not fall under analogue act in the states that made -018 illegal.

So I agree, more than likely it will be a JWH-xxx, but not necessarily -018.

Mephedrone, I could see that. I could also see MDPV. 



KaleoXxX said:


> who knows what the next mind altering drug will be though?


Hard to say, there are plenty of rc's that most people have not heard of that people are starting to get access to. With new substance right around the corner, it is hard to call which one will be the next.



l333t said:


> i wonder what will be our generations lsd,what will be the lsd of lsd


Literally speaking, I think the "LSD" of this generation has become DOx's compounds and 5-MeO-aMT. 

Figuratively speaking, probably a 2c-x or 4-HO/AcO-xxx(x) .

Psychologically/Philosophically speaking (as in comparison to LSD), probably DMT or DPT, maybe even 2C-E?



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2c-i may well be the next raving drug of the future... it has a certain new charm


Agreed.



Wonkatania said:


> I didn't mean in raves. I hope it doesn't get to raves.


Too late.



Wonkatania said:


> They are of course in a way the death nail for new drugs.


What do you mean? 



Wonkatania said:


> Some asshole dealer doesn't know the dose of the drug and kills a kid. Same story with MDMA.


It is not up to someone else to decide what goes in your body. If you put something there, that is your own decision and your own fault for 1) not knowing exactly what is going in your body (buy a test kit if nesessary), and 2) Not knowing what the hell it does and the dosage to take.



Wonkatania said:


> But with 2C-I and its great psychedelic properties, it's much better suited to music festivels like LSD was.


That my friend, sounds inspirational to me! That definitely sounds very appealing.

Okay.. no more ranting lol.


----------



## logzz (Apr 5, 2010)

Wonkatania said:


> And what's your opinion sir?


 Unfortunately LSD is most likely dead. Ecstasy as well, 2CI, no good. I would enjoy some Mescaline in the picture its not that hard. Come on guys..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great point!

But it may very well be that DOX compounds are taking off where LSD ended, but in no way would I vouch for it! Too much of a stimulating chemical with too many drawbacks to gain major appeal!

The 2cx's have plenty of appeal as they carry a funny, stimulated, psychedelic version of mdma!

...and jwh's is just another replicated chemical, which in no way would ever take over the main component find in marijuana!

Anymore suggestions on the next "metaled' new thready drug of the future


----------



## logzz (Apr 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Great point!
> 
> But it may very well be that DOX compounds are taking off where LSD ended, but in no way would I vouch for it! Too much of a stimulating chemical with too many drawbacks to gain major appeal!
> 
> ...


In honesty I think they are just perusing previous highs. They are all chasing the dragon lol Love the LSD, MDMA Mescaline and Cannabis. However hate the quick buck factor, if you cant smoke weed.. Your a felon.. There is a reason you cant.. LOL


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2010)

All I know is it has been a very long time since i tripped on LSD,x just isnt the same LSD cleans my soul and back in the early 90's I could still get it in Haight-Ashbury for $50 a sheet of 100.I think we need a local to go recon it because it would be a waste for me to RT,H-town To Oakland.Especially if the run is a dry one.Talk to youre friends somebody has to be close.Peace.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

I do very well know that marijuana is made up of a few components that trigger the actual high... please there's no need to school me my young grasshopper!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

As of recent, I heard San Fran is plagued with a wide range of research chemicals... and $50 bucks a sheet... Oh God, you just been cursed with a DOX compound!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> As of recent, I heard San Fran is plagued with a wide range of research chemicals... and $50 bucks a sheet... Oh God, you just been cursed with a DOX compound!


I dont know what all that shit meant but some buddy's and I went to War with 7 sheets of fry.I know my Acid.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> I dont know what all that shit meant but some buddy's and I went to War with 7 sheets of fry.I know my Acid.


I'm not tearing down your stories in doubt bro... But I'm a little appalled by the fact of the cheapness in which you bought the acid!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

If I were to be a dick per say.... I would run around quickly and ask, "Dude really how well do you know your acid?"


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2010)

It was blotter,Quinn the eskimo.We partied all over the Pacific tripping balls.
May have been our lucky day.Peace


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Blotter... well, so it seems it was acid. To you in your head it was acid, in the way you saw colors it was acid, in the way you heard sounds it was acid.

Yep, it was acid


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Remember people love drugs that can withstand a strong meaty of curve over dosing, a relatively medium length of duration, and something that leaves the body in a non-obtrusive way!

So any more thoughts on the new research chemical of the future


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

So thus phenethylamines would be the new class?

But really 2c-e? Why?


----------



## CAN MAN (Apr 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> We as individuals have come across some monumental changes in our very own drug culture!
> 
> From the 60-70's there was L.S.D. which breathed life into every form of art... whether it was a musician, cartoonist, activist, or a plain old nobody from Idaho who partake of a hit and made things shine like a lunar eclipse!
> 
> ...


a little bit of each roll up into a sugar coated pill would be nice


----------



## IwontSTOP (Apr 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> We as individuals have come across some monumental changes in our very own drug culture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever they do make, and witch ever government who makes it (like the us made crack, oops) wil be of the bad kind, cause there is only one reason to make a new drug, considering what we have and that is to make one witch is so addictive and powerfull and also cheap to make, so there will be no end to the income of witch ever person/state/company makes it..

if anything, id like to see those national funds go into making one of those "bcseeds" for real, i wouldnt mind 45% thc


----------



## Fazz (Apr 5, 2010)

the 2c-x family seems NUTS . that and JWH-018 !!! Im sure there will be lots of new goodies in the future , dont worry !


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Apr 5, 2010)

Greenthumbs422 said:


> Drugs are for the week bro!! The is a medicinal marijuana site...not a druggie's hang out!


Which week are we talking about? I thought drugs were an all year round kinda thing. What an ass


----------



## JointDoctor (Apr 5, 2010)

you are gonna see a lot of the 2c family coming around


----------



## BangBangNig (Apr 5, 2010)

I enjoyed 2c-i a lot. I could see it being very widely used.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fazz said:


> the 2c-x family seems NUTS . that and JWH-018 !!! Im sure there will be lots of new goodies in the future , dont worry !


The jwh-018's in my opinion are not too attractive. For the point being, marijuana is everywhere, especially here in California. There are about 3 dispensaries in every city, with numerous amounts of strains and flavors. So I ask myself, why would people stoop down to smoking an unknown chemical with a flavor that is not so pleasant! Yes, the high is a bit more stronger with the 018 variety, but geez to that degree can anyone enjoy the high without bursting into one big flaming panic attack! Then have to the painstaking process of weighing it out before smoking, not attractive I tell you!

The 2cx's have been a marvel ever since Alexander Shulgin design them. A fun, animatic, and thoughtful trip they are. This could be the next wave of drugs hitting the dancefloors!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Greenthumbs I think you're lost son, this is the hallucinatory section... so back your ass up, close your mouth and head on out


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

Greenthumbs422 said:


> Drugs are for the weak bro!! The is a medicinal marijuana site...not a druggie's hang out!


Marijuana is a drug. Don't get all holier than thou because you support one and not another, that is simply following propaganda for other substance and not for the one you choose to partake in.

Don't like it, maybe you should not be in the Hallucinatory Substances section, eh?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> Marijuana is a drug. Don't get all holier than thou because you support one and not another, that is simply following propaganda for other substance and not for the one you choose to partake in.
> 
> Don't like it, maybe you should not be in the Hallucinatory Substances section, eh?


marijuana is scheduled as a drug, but it should be known as a medicinal herb

OCs, percocet, cocain and heroin are drugs

actually i guess your right again shep, because penicillin and acetaminophen are still considered drugs so.....


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> marijuana is scheduled as a drug, but it should be known as a medicinal herb
> 
> OCs, percocet, cocain and heroin are drugs
> 
> actually i guess your right again shep, because penicillin and acetaminophen are still considered drugs so.....


Then nicotine (in some forms) is a medicinal herb? Same with Coca plants? opium Poppies? (the source for listed opiates)

That would make nicotine, cocaine, codeine, nor morphine drugs and only medicinal herbs (as they do all have some form of medicinal use).

No.. that is horse shit, they are all drugs.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 5, 2010)

by the definition of a drug yes marijuana is a drug, but what i meant was it shouldnt me considered an illicit drug and if were not going to legalize it we need atleast nation wide decriminalization

but were off subject; i think DOx has replaced LSD because most of the times i get tabs they are NOT LSD. the experience is still enjoyable, but still not LSD. the only time i get real LSD is when my deadhead friend floats around and doses up my town with insanly cheap acid. ive seen him give someone a tab for all the coins the guy had in his pocket. he also gave me a 8 strip for free saying "i want to steel your face"


----------



## logzz (Apr 5, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> by the definition of a drug yes marijuana is a drug, but what i meant was it shouldnt me considered an illicit drug and if were not going to legalize it we need atleast nation wide decriminalization
> 
> but were off subject; i think DOx has replaced LSD because most of the times i get tabs they are NOT LSD. the experience is still enjoyable, but still not LSD. the only time i get real LSD is when my deadhead friend floats around and doses up my town with insanly cheap acid. ive seen him give someone a tab for all the coins the guy had in his pocket. he also gave me a 8 strip for free saying "i want to steel your face"


Lmao I had a buddy like that for awhile we used to dose random shit that kid usually had a vile. It was crazy he would just drop it on people for the hell of it. i wish I knew what happened to him last time I saw him he was in walmart under the "Lost People" section ahha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Drug are drugs anyway you put them... I guess the higher their abuse potential the more it actually becomes a drug


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

In this thread I'm not so much looking for a particular drug that is replacing LSD. But I'm more interesting in a drug that has the capability to become a well known, widely loved drug! DOX's are too long, dirty in my opinion to ever be respected. Otherwise, people wouldn't complain when they get bunk acid


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> In this thread I'm not so much looking for a particular drug that is replacing LSD. But I'm more interesting in a drug that has the capability to become a well known, widely loved drug! DOX's are too long, dirty in my opinion to ever be respected. Otherwise, people wouldn't complain when they get bunk acid


That's why I said DOx is literally speaking the new LSD; as in it has replaced LSD on current "Acid".


----------



## Roll a Joint (Apr 5, 2010)

There are still alot of drugs out there.

Salvia
DMX
Legal herbs
etc..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Salvia, DXM... those are old news and in no way would it be the "gold rush" of the psychedelic drug culture!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

But again shepj that is just replacing acid in liquid and blotter form. But would you willingly go out and buy DOX compounds for your enjoyment, if you knew first handedly that it was not LSD-25 you were getting!


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> But again shepj that is just replacing acid in liquid and blotter form.  But would you willingly go out and buy DOX compounds for your enjoyment, if you knew first handedly that it was not LSD-25 you were getting!


That is all I was saying.

I would buy a DOx if I knew it was a DOx.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> That is all I was saying.
> 
> I would buy a DOx if I knew it was a DOx.


Really (my mouth just dropped down to an unimaginable level)

But, I thought you did a little dabbling with the DOX's and you said its far too long of a trip, to ever be of any good!

I might vouch for DOB, but i'm still skeptic!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just noticed that a popular vendor released a high in demand chemical: DPT!

GEEZ, I've been waiting to get my hands on some... now I have the royal chance to do so!

Anyone, have experience with the chemical known as THE LIGHT!


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 6, 2010)

It's hard to say but it seems that ketamine and ghb are already starting to replace mdma in the rave & club scene. I don't know how that is possible as mdma is so perfect for that scene. I have yet to try ghb but I had a fun short time with ketamine but it seemed it's only alright in rave dosages (just kinda fun), but it's much better in K-hole dosages which is more of a lay down not moving trip. Still haven't actually used ketamine at a club or rave, just done that dosage a few times and danced to some music with a strobe. Don't get me wrong, it was fun, but mdma is so much better IMO.



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Just noticed that a popular vendor released a high in demand chemical: DPT!


Just saw that a day or two ago as well. I have no experience with that but plan on doing some research in the near future. They also restocked on some 4-aco-dmt. I think my next paycheck will go to a sample pack of the e,7,aco,ho and a g of the DPT as more is needed. Just hoping I have enough after I pay for my new mom.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good observation!

But ketamine has been around the club scene for well over ten years now...and still only a small percentage of what is being consumed at raves...ghb, is slowly becoming rampart in certain areas...but the chance for that becoming mainstream is slim to none! As ghb, has the notorious reputation of being used as a roofie otherwised known as a date rape drug....no one ever wants to be dosed with a substance that can easily put you in a coma. Their are handful of youtube videos of people literally shuddering on their couches or beds while being sedated on GHB! But in its perfect recreational dose, it has the enabling power of seduction to be called: liquid ecstasy! Ketamine will always be the second choice at a rave to give a certain highlight or synergistic foreplay to ecstasy!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

GBL CONVERSION is the highlight of how popular GHB is to become! But I wouldn't say the popular choice, its far from every being crowned that "coin" of wordage!

But since your here MADHATTER... what do you consider the next wave of drugs hitting the dancefloors?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Well if Mephedrone is the current wave then the next wave is its brothers and sisters. Mephedrone has been around for the past couple years but now it's going down and it's depressing no matter how much disdain I have for it. Flephedrone is already hitting the streets of the U.K. and more is on the way.


Fuck, there we go... someone has finally admitted it!

No one yet on this thread has shouted out mephedrone as the new club drug... and I see by the constant google trip listings... that this new empathogen/stimulatory drug is spreading like wild forest FIRE! The mor-ish component to it makes it the COCAINE OF all party drugs!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Well the focus for the majority of this thread is new psychedelic. But the trend since the 80's has been stimulants. So the trendy drug of the future in my opinion should be a depressant.


LIKE A SLEW of slow motion!

I did mention LSD and MDMA in my argument... but I was looking for a new drug in general!

If marketed correctly, I think 4-acetoxy-dipt might have a good chance! 

Boner up's


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> As much as I'd like to see the return of the Tryptamines get your head out of the clouds.
> 
> Psychedelics = Tryptamines
> 
> ...


My head is stuck on both tryptamines and phenethylamines... I just can't stand the sole force of a stimulant! But opiods could be of some comfort!

2c-c in my opinion could raise the elegant bar of phenethylamines... but the dosage has to be tampered with!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> But then again the most potent psychedelic in nature is of course a opiate...


Potent psychedelic... ehhhhhhh, a opiate?

Oh refresh my memory, or just paint a whole new picture. I never heard of such a thing MADHATTER!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Salvia dude.


Ah come on dude... salvia an opiate!

Its clearly a dissociatiive!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Look it up.


I will!

But at the moment, astonished at the fact of salvia being a psychedelic opiate!

Fuck now I see why America keeps it legal...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> My sentiments exactly.


But why do they truly keep it as a legal herb?

I'm as listless as a file clerk


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

My ailments is your laugher.... how dare you 

But why... can you give me a truly profound epiphany at this very moment! Or just juke me with your words on the legality of salvia?


----------



## GreenGame (Apr 7, 2010)

logzz said:


> Unfortunately LSD is most likely dead. Ecstasy as well, 2CI, no good. I would enjoy some Mescaline in the picture its not that hard. Come on guys..


LSD is NOT dead. We can get the real deal pharma grade stuff for 10 bucks a cube. It is pure and not speedy in the least. it is in fact the same recipe hoffman experimented with. I took 3 of those cubes ( 300 mics ) and had a blast.



If you guys want the trip of a lifetime, smoke a whole 55mg bowl of DMT while peaking on 300 mics of acid. Make sure to have a sober sitter with you if you do the whole 55mg at once.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn, so America is all over saturated with the notion of ANALOG type drugs... not the utter fact that SALVIA blows your mind to unproportionate levels! Just that it has no resemblance to any other drug... how swift they are in there thinking huh!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> You see, the Gov isn't sure of how to approach scheduling drugs anymore. They just see a drug and say, hey! that one was in that book with ecstasy! emergency schedule it! Ya no?


Sad but true!

If drugs are drugs (well keep them), if drugs are money: schedule them!

If they have a possible pharmacuetical purpose which might cure things instead of just masking them, well: schedule them even farther of ever becoming legalized


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Like people think in the Trillions upon Trillions of TRILLIONS TRILLIONS TRILLIONS of dollars that have gone to finding a cure to lung cancer we haven't found one?? Pshaw.


Have we


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Luckily, the American Medical Association has stepped in!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

...and I sigh with a slight discomfort.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The comfort irks back with a nudge of up and downs, round and bouts!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Read that and you can't keep a straight face.


My mouth was shaped like someone stuck in a spoon in there!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Two spoons ha! Thank you,yes, two spoons.


Big spoons used for chicken soup


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Something along those lines


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Jwh-018
> 
> Mephedrone
> Flephedrone
> ...


...and which one is most appealing to you?

as your opinions I respect highly!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

That doesn't give a charm... when your running around frantic with the flash of your life bubbling inside your head!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

2c-e is the highest held RC available by vendors, so I'm guessing it does have great appeal! Deep enough to actually be of some use!


----------



## shepj (Apr 8, 2010)

I love 2c-e personally, so does everyone that I personally know who has tried it. No wonder it is the highest held rc, everyone loves it lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

shepj said:


> I love 2c-e personally, so does everyone that I personally know who has tried it. No wonder it is the highest held rc, everyone loves it lol.


Which gives you that cherished afterglow like LSD?


----------



## FallenMormon (Apr 8, 2010)

Well get a connect to the family and you have yourself real LSD-25. 2cb, 2ci, 2ce are the new tools to add to your toolbox. LSD should always be there in their toolbox. DMT if it can be produced widely and be sold cheaply will be the next new thing because its the most ridiculous psychedelic in terms of hallucinations but the feeling is more natural and euphoric than almost any other drug, IT EXISTS IN ALL OF US. 5-MeO-AMT is nice but its not LSD. Some acid sold is actually 5-MeO-AMT and if you have ever had real LSD-25 you would know that LSD is the shit. Mescaline is very spiritual and dreamy and those cacti aren't going anywhere. But the new drug of the future might not be made yet. I have to still try 2ci which is from what i hear the next psych after LSD, in terms of 10 hour or longer drugs. Pure or close to pure MDMA is the shit. Apart from the rave and dance culture it is apart of, MDMA is probably the single most useful psychotherapy drug out there. I was surprised that Ketamine did not come up more.

My recommendation is for people to realize that whip-its or nitrous oxide, aka laughing gas, when used under the influence of other psychedelics is the next drug of the future. Sure a lot of people have taken whip-its, but you have not experienced the full potential of a whip-it until you take one trippin.


----------



## shepj (Apr 8, 2010)

FallenMormon nice post, +rep.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> I love Hippy Crack.


Haha, again what is hippy crack?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

The hangover I am experiencing is making me slow today!


----------



## shepj (Apr 8, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Haha, again what is hippy crack?


Nitrous Oxide. Whippets 



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The hangover I am experiencing is making me slow today!


Happens to the best of us.



The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Look it up newb.


If you do not give the answer, I am assuming you do not know the answer. Let's go ahead and let our ego down and help people out, this is not a dick measuring contest...


----------



## shepj (Apr 8, 2010)

The Mad Hatters THC Party said:


> Your not judge, jury, and executioner either.


Correct. I am an observer, and I like to write what I observe.

lol I have a feeling I know who you are?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

LMFAO! 

I knew immediately who it was... a big know it all!

I see he got banned already or the moderator found out... no one else post over a 100 comments in one day


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> So I understand, out of all the "Acid" that goes around, only approximately 1% is actual LSD-25 (so for all the people who say they have had acid, are you sure?)


im sure... 
'real lucy' is pretty unmistakable, lol, especially when compared RC's cut with strichnine... which is exactly what 99% of people are getting nowadays... but i remember. kinda. lol... little blurry tho


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Strichnine, uh I think that was just a scare tactic for all those hippies out there


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not hating on your "ENDANGERSPECIMEN" 

Dude, are you serious! Taking over my name are you...


----------



## Handson (Apr 9, 2010)

l333t said:


> There's legal highs in Britain what i know of,i debate that lsd is not dieing it's still alive,there new rc drugs, dm and dxm , plant fertilizer, Drugs are like music you can't kill them lsd will remain forever just like Mozart,Mozart is still heard to this day but new trendy music takes the spotlight for who knows what my kids will be on ,or there kids,not too long ago crack never was know, meth was just a small drug, weed was still having a low thc content,compared to toay


People will always find new ways to get high.

Sheeple will just get pissed


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

It seems as time goes by... drugs become worse then better... does anybody see that indication?


----------



## Handson (Apr 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It seems as time goes by... drugs become worse then better... does anybody see that indication?


If you believe what the Government say.


----------



## shepj (Apr 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It seems as time goes by... drugs become worse then better... does anybody see that indication?


To a degree. There will always be good drugs and shitty drugs, I don't think time has much say over this. Even in LSD's prime there was still abuse of dirty drugs and such.

I would imagine if you take a look into the more underground RC's (potentially, the future of our market), there are some that are pretty cool.



Handson said:


> If you believe what the Government say.


I don't think that is the way he meant it. Take shit like MDPV or Mephedrone, addictive potential and a decent potential to be dangerous substances, I would imagine one of these two will become a street drug (popular one) once it is banned.



endangeredspecimen said:


> The problem is people are degenerating. >


What the hell? lol Ndangered, you have a lover.

Nevertheless, agreed.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> To a degree. There will always be good drugs and shitty drugs, I don't think time has much say over this. Even in LSD's prime there was still abuse of dirty drugs and such.
> 
> I would imagine if you take a look into the more underground RC's (potentially, the future of our market), there are some that are pretty cool.
> 
> ...


I have an obsessed secret admirer from afar 

...and I wasn't even being on the verge of relating government fed drugs to society. I was speaking in terms of analog research chemicals that semi-legalize the playing field!

Mepehdrone has sent some radiowaves around certain about of the hemispheres and I do highly think this will be a street drug soon.


----------



## l333t (Apr 9, 2010)

Handson said:


> People will always find new ways to get high.
> 
> Sheeple will just get pissed


i wasn't suggesting drugs are going to die but multiply like rabbits with compound interest


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 9, 2010)

drugs will never go away as long as there is poverty.....


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've read a couple things about people mixing MDAI with M1, or Meph. Seems to be a " customizable" roll, where you can play with the ratios to create desired effects. Ive read reports of people even getting eye wiggles with these combos, and as any E-tard will tell you, EYE WIGGLES ARE THE SHIT. so I think this might be the future of drugs.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I've read a couple things about people mixing MDAI with M1, or Meph. Seems to be a " customizable" roll, where you can play with the ratios to create desired effects. Ive read reports of people even getting eye wiggles with these combos, and as any E-tard will tell you, EYE WIGGLES ARE THE SHIT. so I think this might be the future of drugs.


That was my caption sucker: Eye wiggles means good quality mdma


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 9, 2010)

woops lol didnt mean to bite your style, but aint it the truth!


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2010)

Supreme quality MDMA is a gift from God.


----------



## shepj (Apr 10, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> drugs will never go away as long as there is poverty.....


There are substances the poor can not afford, what say you now?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 10, 2010)

I do see your blanketed humor in the saying, "there will always be drugs when there is poverty!"

But don't the rich die more of overdoses a year then a broke pocket man who can barely afford a fix... now irony slowly thistles from my mouth


----------



## tommybobbin (Apr 11, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> drugs will never go away as long as there is poverty.....


Drugs will never go away, poverty or not. People take drugs to have fun as well as to escape. I think boredom is the biggest reason people get high and many people take stimulants and alcohol to overcome social anxiety. These problems cross all social classes.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 12, 2010)

tommybobbin said:


> Drugs will never go away, poverty or not. People take drugs to have fun as well as to escape. I think boredom is the biggest reason people get high and many people take stimulants and alcohol to overcome social anxiety. These problems cross all social classes.


Different strokes for different folks


----------



## CrackIsWack (Apr 12, 2010)

AutoGrower16 said:


> lets fight the man and create more lsd


im thinking the same thing


----------



## shroomer7 (Apr 12, 2010)

AutoGrower16 said:


> lets fight the man and create more lsd


 yea bro you should read my other thread on this subject i think ppl now adays are going to breing acid bak all it takes is ever1 to want it an the buissness part of the drug trade will begin producing acid agid all it takes is for YOU to want it if YOU want it ppl will make it.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to quote Bill Maher, " Its all poison; but you have to pick your poison."

Peace


----------



## l333t (Apr 12, 2010)

if i have to choice a poison i'll take the cyanide 
or cohibas ,haven't decide yet
good quote
yep you can't stop drugs thanks god i own you big time for keeping drugs on this earth and creating them for life would a bore without them or just not as fun


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bring acid back because its in popular demand... oh wait can't be too popular.

Since every chemist in town is conforming to ecstasy production. Good mdma is where the pussy's at... so they all migrating in that direction


----------



## tommybobbin (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe the lack of LSD on the streets is due to a lack of ergot? Im pretty sure I read somewhere that the dramatic shift from MDMA to piperazine pills in the UK scene was brought on by a tighting of the controlls on safrole in Holland.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

tommybobbin said:


> Maybe the lack of LSD on the streets is due to a lack of ergot? Im pretty sure I read somewhere that the dramatic shift from MDMA to piperazine pills in the UK scene was brought on by a tighting of the controlls on safrole in Holland.


So you saying the decline is due to the restriction of ergot... I think not!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Safrole just makes it much easier to synthesize mdma... although, safrole is not needed!


----------



## tommybobbin (Apr 13, 2010)

Not the restriction of ergot, just the lack of it. Maybe due to more efficent anti-fungal treatments or more resistant strains of grain. Im not sayin thats why just wondering. I know some ergot is grown on purpose but im sure a lot is introduced unknown to the farmer. Mind u is the convertion from LSA to LSD efficent? If so i guess there is no need for ergot as LSA containing seeds are easy enough to get a hold of.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

The LSA experience has nothing on the mind empowering trip of pure unadulterated LSD!


----------



## tommybobbin (Apr 13, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The LSA experience has nothing on the mind empowering trip of pure unadulterated LSD!


Yes but that isn't what im talking about. It is possible to synthasize LSD from LSA but i don't know if it is efficient enough to be worthwhile


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

tommybobbin said:


> Yes but that isn't what im talking about. It is possible to synthasize LSD from LSA but i don't know if it is efficient enough to be worthwhile


'Tis possible but it has nothing to do with the shortage of lack of manufacturing. I absolutely think it has to do with other mimicking chemicals that are much easier to produce and cost much less and has the foggy interpretation of being called legal. 

Why risk it when there are easier routes?


----------



## tommybobbin (Apr 13, 2010)

Good point. This is exactly what has happened in the UK with MDMA but the drugs being sold as MDMA here are nothing like it. Are the drugs being sold as LSD where you are anything like the real thing? The reason I thought it was due to a lack of manufacturing as I find it hard to get LSD at all where I live.


----------



## shepj (Apr 13, 2010)

tommybobbin said:


> Mind u is the convertion from LSA to LSD efficent? If so i guess there is no need for ergot as LSA containing seeds are easy enough to get a hold of.


The synthesis is not efficient.

You would be better off using Cafergot and seperating out the caffeine. Then you're good 



tommybobbin said:


> Are the drugs being sold as LSD where you are anything like the real thing?


You could try out 2C-E


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Apr 13, 2010)

I read that. 

Peace


----------



## tommybobbin (Apr 13, 2010)

shepj said:


> You could try out 2C-E


I am going to order it in 2 weeks when I get paid. I am very experienced with 2C-I and while a giggle I find it rather empty, soulless even. I haven't really learned much about myself unlike I have with LSD or mushrooms. Do u think 2C-E will be different?


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> i think (real)LSD is getting harder and harder to find. it seems to come around when i least expect it
> 
> the pot of the future; JWH018
> 
> ...


I have heard allot of people talking about mephedrone but really know nothing about it. You say it's the cocaine of the future? Is it really comparable to some good blow? If so I need to try it.


----------



## shepj (Apr 13, 2010)

tommybobbin said:


> I haven't really learned much about myself unlike I have with LSD or mushrooms. Do u think 2C-E will be different?


You may find the mental exploration of 2c-e to be near par with psilocybe mushrooms or lsd, play around with the dosages. Somewhere around 20-25 (orally) is where most people see what 2c-e is all about.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

estesj said:


> I have heard allot of people talking about mephedrone but really know nothing about it. You say it's the cocaine of the future? Is it really comparable to some good blow? If so I need to try it.


Obama would of been knee deep in it during his Occidental years


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

2c-e seems plausible enough to be coined the new lsd!


----------



## CrackIsWack (Apr 13, 2010)

i think people are to quick to replace lsd IMO of course


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Apr 13, 2010)

I would have to take the other side of the coin on that statement. LSD will always be the new LSD. But from your stance of reclaiming the title of most usable, beneficial and easily accessible, correct? I would have to agree with one of the 2c's for sure, but from what I have read, i is more visual, while e is more empatheogenic. 

While not having tried e, I would have to say e is the new e(MDMA). Where as i, is the new LSD. But there are many other candidates I haven't tried or am not even familiar with.

I really wish some lysergic analogs hit the RC market in the near future.

Peace


----------



## shepj (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> While not having tried e, I would have to say e is the new e(MDMA). Where as i, is the new LSD. But there are many other candidates I haven't tried or am not even familiar with.


I think from my experiences, from those of my friends, and from various trip reports.. that is backwards.

So I understand the comparison is as follows:

2C-I > MDMA
2C-E > LSD


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 13, 2010)

personaly, I dont get how people compare 2c-i to mdma...To me its apples and orages. 2c-i is tripping, no mistake about it, not rolling. 

However, the 2c-e - lsd comparison i can actualy understand. allthough my only 2c-e experience was a mostly a failed attempt( will be making a new thread about it today) , The come up on 2c-e was verry simialr to the come ups ive had on lad everytime I tried it( before the RC fakes were prevelant)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> personaly, I dont get how people compare 2c-i to mdma...To me its apples and orages. 2c-i is tripping, no mistake about it, not rolling.
> 
> However, the 2c-e - lsd comparison i can actualy understand. allthough my only 2c-e experience was a mostly a failed attempt( will be making a new thread about it today) , The come up on 2c-e was verry simialr to the come ups ive had on lad everytime I tried it( before the RC fakes were prevelant)


I would only connote the body aspect of 2c-i to the likes of mdma. The headspace is totally different... but it felt very much like a classic hippy flip!


----------



## jburke20 (Apr 15, 2010)

the drug of the future will most deff. be DMT, amazing amazing amazing psychedelic properties a trip like nothing else if you dont know about it http://thespiritmolecule.com/ check it out!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 15, 2010)

jburke20 said:


> the drug of the future will most deff. be DMT, amazing amazing amazing psychedelic properties a trip like nothing else if you dont know about it http://thespiritmolecule.com/ check it out!


I believe everyone hear has heard about it. 

...and this drug is quite old and is the most natural! Its a powerful and wonderful psychedelic... but it'll never go mainstream.


----------



## kylen (Apr 15, 2010)

oxycotin is getting big, and salvia for those who think it will get big, NO, most people i talk to hate it, i got two ounces of it for free and it's been sitting on my shelf, untouched for forever


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I've mentioned it before in this thread but I'll just throw it back out there. I've read about alot of people mixing MDAI with beta-ketones and cathinones with great results. Imagine that? a mix-n-match Roll that you can customize to your liking! More empathy? a lil more of this! more eye wiggles? a lil more of that! more speedy? throw some of this in there! etc..

Its suposed to mimc MDMA VERY closley, more so than just bk-mdma or meph alone.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 15, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I've mentioned it before in this thread but I'll just throw it back out there. I've read about alot of people mixing MDAI with beta-ketones and cathinones with great results. Imagine that? a mix-n-match Roll that you can customize to your liking! More empathy? a lil more of this! more eye wiggles? a lil more of that! more speedy? throw some of this in there! etc..
> 
> Its suposed to mimc MDMA VERY closley, more so than just bk-mdma or meph alone.


Hmmm.. a customized roll?

I haven't heard that before... but I think it's a great idea!

MDAI alone doesn't sound that appealing... lacking the amphetamine rush that causes most of the euphoria! But adding that to methylone could increase the euphoria and laid back nature that quality mdma causes to unmeasurable levels!

If you could please elaborate on your findings... I might just appreciate you that much more


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yea supposedly MDAI sux on its own, but when mixed it potentiates and synergizes well with other shit. 
Apparently, the reason why MDAI is lacking is because it only releases serotonin, not dopamine, adding a little amphetamine or something similar releases the dopamine, resulting in a more MDMA like high.

I read it all on the B n D on bluelight...heres the link...Its a big n dandy so get ur reading glasses ready..lol

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=434331

Pg 21 is where it gets interesting


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 15, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> Yea supposedly MDAI sux on its own, but when mixed it potentiates and synergizes well with other shit.
> Apparently, the reason why MDAI is lacking is because it only releases serotonin, not dopamine, adding a little amphetamine or something similar releases the dopamine, resulting in a more MDMA like high.
> 
> I read it all on the B n D on bluelight...heres the link...Its a big n dandy so get ur reading glasses ready..lol
> ...


I'll keep my eyes peeled on that link.... I'll try my best... about to do a ceremony and cut up a few bumps of ketamine... so if my words become a little illusive don't worry its just my unconscious mind speaking


----------



## shepj (Apr 16, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hmmm.. a customized roll?
> 
> I haven't heard that before... but I think it's a great idea!


with things like MDAI, Methylone, Butylone, Mephedrone (and every other substance that ends in drone that I don't care to list)..

you should be able to make a ratio with a few substances and mimick MDMA for much cheaper (which is good and bad).


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 16, 2010)

shepj said:


> with things like MDAI, Methylone, Butylone, Mephedrone (and every other substance that ends in drone that I don't care to list)..
> 
> you should be able to make a ratio with a few substances and mimick MDMA for much cheaper (which is good and bad).


Methylone is said to a be a more level headed version of mdma... I would suppose because its centered on more of a amphetamine push. MDAI is quite drowsy and pushes out mainly serotonin.

More of a love puddle


----------



## shepj (Apr 16, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Methylone is said to a be a more level headed version of mdma... I would suppose because its centered on more of a amphetamine push. MDAI is quite drowsy and pushes out mainly serotonin.
> 
> More of a love puddle


I don't mean each by themself.

I mean like 50mg's Mephedrone + 50mg's Methylone + 100mg's MDAI in a pill or some shit (playing with different substances and ratios).


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 16, 2010)

shepj said:


> I don't mean each by themself.
> 
> I mean like 50mg's Mephedrone + 50mg's Methylone + 100mg's MDAI in a pill or some shit (playing with different substances and ratios).


Exactly!

Thus making your roll truly customized... but MDAI and methylone seems like the perfect combination!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone expermented with the combination stated above..... this might, and very well turn heads


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 8, 2010)

i have did bout 200mg of methylone then bout hour later half g of mephedrone then bout hour later did 100mg of MDAI .Methylone was a nice start but once the drone kicked in there was nothing ruling over that , didnt even feel the mdai .thought it was pritty crap should of stuck with the drone all the way!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

ritsy1 said:


> i have did bout 200mg of methylone then bout hour later half g of mephedrone then bout hour later did 100mg of MDAI .Methylone was a nice start but once the drone kicked in there was nothing ruling over that , didnt even feel the mdai .thought it was pritty crap should of stuck with the drone all the way!


Be careful with those mixtures.... could have some dire consequences!


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 8, 2010)

ritsy1 said:


> i have did bout 200mg of methylone then bout hour later half g of mephedrone then bout hour later did 100mg of MDAI .Methylone was a nice start but once the drone kicked in there was nothing ruling over that , didnt even feel the mdai .thought it was pritty crap should of stuck with the drone all the way!


 the 500mgs of mephedrone might have had something to do with the fact you felt nothing else after taking the meph?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> the 500mgs of mephedrone might have had something to do with the fact you felt nothing else after taking the meph?


Lols... his brain was on cruise control after that


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 8, 2010)

at 70mph in a 35 zone


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> at 70mph in a 35 zone


Since were on the topic of mephedrone... might as well ask... what's your opinion based on your subjective experience?


----------



## Lithium (Sep 8, 2010)

Im deffinately interested in all of these combos. What about a MDAI/Amphetamine combo?


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 8, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Since were on the topic of mephedrone... might as well ask... what's your opinion based on your subjective experience?


 never tried it methylone is good enough and i hate tweaking also the compulsive need to redose sets me off.when im enjoying myself all selfcontrol goes out the window!just ask my gf at the club last week when she came out the bathroom and i was being grinded on by two other hotties!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> never tried it methylone is good enough and i hate tweaking also the compulsive need to redose sets me off.when im enjoying myself all selfcontrol goes out the window!just ask my gf at the club last week when she came out the bathroom and i was being grinded on by two other hotties!!!


Someone was being a naughty boy at the club 

So you've only experimented with methylone? What scares me about methylone alone is the fact that at the tail end of the trip its more speedy... and usuallly when you start cranking up the doses.. it becames less euphoric and lovey... and more pushed and speedy! I'm a veteran rolling so it takes a large dose of good mdma to get more going... so I would probably have to take in excess of 300mgs to feel much off methylone... and in that dose range comes to bad effects. So I don't see me ever getting involved in that stuff!


----------



## shepj (Sep 8, 2010)

So.. what is the new trendy drug of the future?


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Be careful with those mixtures.... could have some dire consequences!


 no thats nothin ,, might spice it up with a bit of mdma n drone n k this time


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Since were on the topic of mephedrone... might as well ask... what's your opinion based on your subjective experience?


 drone is the 1 the first few times you do it feels bit ROUGH but if you do the right amount n dont abuse it its fine i got a load befor it came illegal in the uk bout £2 a g. now other people are selling for 35 a g much rather do this than any other drug on a night out ,,,,,,,,slate me if you want i dnt care!


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> so.. What is the new trendy drug of the future?


 love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shepj (Sep 9, 2010)

Ritsy, the button on the bottom right (the little box with "+) is multi-quote, you should try using it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

ritsy1 said:


> drone is the 1 the first few times you do it feels bit ROUGH but if you do the right amount n dont abuse it its fine i got a load befor it came illegal in the uk bout £2 a g. now other people are selling for 35 a g much rather do this than any other drug on a night out ,,,,,,,,slate me if you want i dnt care!


Not going to slate you... to be this popular, it has to be good right! You're in the UK, oh lord... everything there is practically illegal!


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Not going to slate you... to be this popular, it has to be good right! You're in the UK, oh lord... everything there is practically, illegal!


Far from it mate ...... Uk holds 60,000,000 n is the 1/35 of the size of Australia n there is 20,000,000 people there so you can gues how 
built up it is , n when summit does get made,built,grown it's gone with a click of the 
fingers that's y people want legit reliable sources  ,,,,,,,,,( little fact for the day)


----------



## Bosejammin (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm 40, check it out I watced the dead, end...lol..but lov em''' rocked with phish when phish was vermont, and watching my boys the disc biscuits doing it all over agian...even better than sts9 or sound tribe or anyone else...point is I guess, I am familiar with the best of the best drug scenes. Camp bisco. So on acid- Yeah the acid is a joke now. There were times as a kid I'd str8 up back off liquid. In those days a COMMON sight was like peoples eyes rolled back like moving..non stop, themselves wiggling non stop shaking fucking not on this planet stuffreal scary shit. Not any worse to the user as say a cat hole, but to the person seeing it, its a fucking bug out. Way worse. I've seen dudes like naked like NOT drunk just twitchiung on parking lot floors, like a heavy does of nitrous but for fucking hospitalized hours to return. Yoiu know every once in a while the family would have a problem with a certain say area or people that might have fucked with them last tour they'd crank up the doses, you know the dnnoying loud guy laid out in 1/2 hour type scenario. Now I'm not saying I'm big in on all the scene stuff but I've been there 100% longer than most and I see things you know. In the old days I'd do four hits for a show, a window pane its called, always paper. And I'd be str8 up fucked up till like 4 am toook it at 7 pm..no joke..there are visuals and other worlds, and then their is seeing and understanding universes, lol...anyhow. now ill take like 5 hits liquid, 5 blotter and I'm not tripping half as hard and I trip less now. Although last show was lotus with sts9 a month ago ...So lsd It was crazy i was rolling, tripping, kindly buds, the temp was 70 humidity like 0 people are snorting whatever in the open under tents in a few cases. I thinlk i was literally on like 8 things. Anyhow, dmt and K imo are strongest asfter good pure LSD.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bosejammin said:


> I'm 40, check it out I watced the dead, end...lol..but lov em''' rocked with phish when phish was vermont, and watching my boys the disc biscuits doing it all over agian...even better than sts9 or sound tribe or anyone else...point is I guess, I am familiar with the best of the best drug scenes. Camp bisco. So on acid- Yeah the acid is a joke now. There were times as a kid I'd str8 up back off liquid. In those days a COMMON sight was like peoples eyes rolled back like moving..non stop, themselves wiggling non stop shaking fucking not on this planet stuffreal scary shit. Not any worse to the user as say a cat hole, but to the person seeing it, its a fucking bug out. Way worse. I've seen dudes like naked like NOT drunk just twitchiung on parking lot floors, like a heavy does of nitrous but for fucking hospitalized hours to return. Yoiu know every once in a while the family would have a problem with a certain say area or people that might have fucked with them last tour they'd crank up the doses, you know the dnnoying loud guy laid out in 1/2 hour type scenario. Now I'm not saying I'm big in on all the scene stuff but I've been there 100% longer than most and I see things you know. In the old days I'd do four hits for a show, a window pane its called, always paper. And I'd be str8 up fucked up till like 4 am toook it at 7 pm..no joke..there are visuals and other worlds, and then their is seeing and understanding universes, lol...anyhow. now ill take like 5 hits liquid, 5 blotter and I'm not tripping half as hard and I trip less now. Although last show was lotus with sts9 a month ago ...So lsd It was crazy i was rolling, tripping, kindly buds, the temp was 70 humidity like 0 people are snorting whatever in the open under tents in a few cases. I thinlk i was literally on like 8 things. Anyhow, dmt and K imo are strongest asfter good pure LSD.


Good L is rare, but its still out there, if you know the right people one blotter of pure white fluff will get the job done


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Woooh yer k , drone LSD n MDMA is hetik enough let alone dmt n k ,,, will soon be trying tho , sounds like a challenge ! !


----------



## asdf1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I know this thread is 11 pars long but I need to comment on the first post. I just grauated high school. Ecstasy is nowhere near on it's way out. That shir is rampant. It's everywhere in high schools. At least the one I went to. I disagree.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> I know this thread is 11 pars long but I need to comment on the first post. I just grauated high school. Ecstasy is nowhere near on it's way out. That shir is rampant. It's everywhere in high schools. At least the one I went to. I disagree.


Ha, bro read the thread better... did I ever say mdma is dead? Nope. I said its an old drug... nearly 50 years in existence! It's absolutely bonkers I know... it went from 80's disco, to early house, then trance, and now Lil Wayne's club records 

Some people liken it over mary jane, what a shame!


----------



## Bosejammin (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Good L is rare, but its still out there, if you know the right people one blotter of pure white fluff will get the job done [/QUOTE
> 
> I do stick with fluff..lol..good stuff...
> 
> ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bosejammin said:


> ndangerspecimen101 said:
> 
> 
> > Good L is rare, but its still out there, if you know the right people one blotter of pure white fluff will get the job done [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bosejammin (Sep 9, 2010)

ritsy1 said:


> Woooh yer k , drone LSD n MDMA is hetik enough let alone dmt n k ,,, will soon be trying tho , sounds like a challenge ! !


Yo, some nights ive had...Ill put on ANY druggies calendar ritsy..here it was exact that night. weed. 5 hits white fluff (From kentucky all the way out there..) and 5 liquid..I was doing bites of k. that jammed me up just 1 time I had to have my bro stay with me. it came on strong it was pure cig crystals im doing way big bumps and i wouldvbe fallen out had i not sat down ..ok then some coke, like 3 e whatever...grewat stuff particualrly the old school molly roll but you dont see that purity anymore really, so its like this

weed
two big shroom heads
K
Coke
Acid
Hash
and then DST.

So when I hit that dst two times late night..at that monet..it was the most effected ive ever been in my old ass life. i mean that 3 minutes whatever..dude i thought i lost it for a sec...just stayed seated and whatever but I mena i felt that kinda crazy....crazy. i'd def do it alone or maybe maybe less tripping but that was my craziest pycho active experience. Not the most dangerous however.


----------



## Bosejammin (Sep 9, 2010)

ritsy1 said:


> Woooh yer k , drone LSD n MDMA is hetik enough let alone dmt n k ,,, will soon be trying tho , sounds like a challenge ! !


Yo, some nights ive had...Ill put on ANY druggies calendar ritsy..here it was exact that night. weed. 5 hits white fluff (From kentucky all the way out there..) and 5 liquid..I was doing bites of k. that jammed me up just 1 time I had to have my bro stay with me. it came on strong it was pure cig crystals im doing way big bumps and i wouldvbe fallen out had i not sat down ..ok then some coke gram maybe all night hittin it outdoors, like 3 e whatever...great stuff particualrly the old school molly roll but you dont see that purity anymore really, so its like this

weed
two big shroom heads
K
Coke
Acid
Hash
and then DST.

wait for the acid peak, and hit the dst...lol...in truth, i would not suggest it, it scared mme str8 up..i felt like that spun dissconnect a wee bit too strong..

So when I hit that dst two times late night..at that monet..it was the most effected ive ever been in my old ass life. i mean that 3 minutes whatever..dude i thought i lost it for a sec...just stayed seated and whatever but I mena i felt that kinda crazy....crazy. i'd def do it alone or maybe maybe less tripping but that was my craziest pycho active experience. Not the most dangerous however.


----------



## Bosejammin (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry for double post. Oh, and btw I do that shit like once a year. like to festivals, and ill roll at a show like 12 times a year. I'm not playing all cool. If you were hiting it anywhere near that all the time you'd be spun and hurting in days.


----------



## asdf1 (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ha, bro read the thread better... did I ever say mdma is dead? Nope. I said its an old drug... nearly 50 years in existence! It's absolutely bonkers I know... it went from 80's disco, to early house, then trance, and now Lil Wayne's club records
> 
> Some people liken it over mary jane, what a shame!


my bad dude i didnt have time to read the whole thread at the time. i just saw "old drug" and a huge red flag went up in the back of my head. Sad thing is is that your right about people liking it over weed. and your right, it is a shame.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bosejammin said:


> Yo, some nights ive had...Ill put on ANY druggies calendar ritsy..here it was exact that night. weed. 5 hits white fluff (From kentucky all the way out there..) and 5 liquid..I was doing bites of k. that jammed me up just 1 time I had to have my bro stay with me. it came on strong it was pure cig crystals im doing way big bumps and i wouldvbe fallen out had i not sat down ..ok then some coke gram maybe all night hittin it outdoors, like 3 e whatever...great stuff particualrly the old school molly roll but you dont see that purity anymore really, so its like this
> 
> weed
> two big shroom heads
> ...


Love your dialect... just reading your monologue makes me feel drunk or high as a horse on Special K


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2010)

As we have of old might be the best and most altering drugs that can ever be adopted into society! Everyting else is just an analog, so it just rips the same experience as the others... but either last shorter or longer... with more of a body high or plagued with more visuals! We are know playing with the construction of an actual trip... modifying and editing as you will... may I be the ultimate playwright for this kind of situation


----------



## Bosejammin (Sep 10, 2010)

Big compliment thanks specimen. Look, we are all chemicals. Cleary different substances will effect not only humans, but individuals differently as well. So if you wan't to get into a conversation about the broader subject it's simply, "Chemicals", and their affect, (Or effect on our mind). So personally, I do beleive there is a place say between a few pychoactives in different modified conditions can literally alter perception to the point that reality takes a back seat to the current chemical experience. It's when you mix an anti disassociate say with L probably comes closest at one point imo...but as time goes on, and it looks like a new breed, (Truly I mean it, almost seems like a race not a qurestion anymore) of mind altering drugs, and seemingly a crew of chemists thast stay two steps ahead of the man these day. No particular new things mentioned of course. But you know. I know. I TRULY BELIEVE particualrly acid done in the right setting, not all drunk and shit, and not after like 3 years of hard partying...but if you are in the right condition, for the right substances, at the right purities, in a safe environment...it really starts to edge past the fun aspect and into something way larger. It's almost impossible to explain. I'm just a big beleiver in respecting them, and understanding our genetics and surroundings say we exist sober. If you create it, no matter how helpful, it's still man made...we just changed the chemical order of things. So respect it. Don't get so fucking drunk you don't know whats up....or pain killers the plague of the drug world imo...you are not as susceptible to the finer parts of the trip.


----------



## Bosejammin (Sep 10, 2010)

ritsy1 said:


> i have did bout 200mg of methylone then bout hour later half g of mephedrone then bout hour later did 100mg of MDAI .Methylone was a nice start but once the drone kicked in there was nothing ruling over that , didnt even feel the mdai .thought it was pritty crap should of stuck with the drone all the way!


 
cant say this drone stuff hasn't piquesd my interest...do tell...


----------



## burnzybhoy (Sep 10, 2010)

there were 2-cb's kicking around for a while there and they were great but cant get them anywhere now


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 10, 2010)

burnzybhoy said:


> there were 2-cb's kicking around for a while there and they were great but cant get them anywhere now


same problem someone pm me please


----------



## Illumination (Sep 10, 2010)

Greenthumbs422 said:


> Drugs are for the weak bro!! The is a medicinal marijuana site...not a druggie's hang out!


WRONG! 

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Sep 10, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Alexander Shulgin!



I love him....
Namaste'


----------



## neohippy (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know what the THE next trendy drug will be, but I bet it's going to be an MDA analogue.


----------



## asdf1 (Sep 10, 2010)

neohippy said:


> I don't know what the THE next trendy drug will be, but I bet it's going to be an MDA analogue.



sounds pretty accurate to me.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2010)

neohippy said:


> I don't know what the THE next trendy drug will be, but I bet it's going to be an MDA analogue.


Oh the revolution will be soon... 5-methyl-mda... welcome to the 10hr long roll


----------



## shepj (Sep 10, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Oh the revolution will be soon... 5-methyl-mda... welcome to the 10hr long roll


What makes you think that??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2010)

shepj said:


> What makes you think that??


Ha Shepj stop trying to tickle my fancy!


----------



## shepj (Sep 11, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ha Shepj stop trying to tickle my fancy!


inside jokes never get old my friend


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmm ... that is easy ... Adrenechrome


*=)

*


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hmm ... that is easy ... Adrenechrome
> 
> 
> *=)
> ...


Lols... a lot of adrenochrome will be pumping once the new trendy drug of the future is unleashed upon me


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Couple of years have passed. And where are we in the RC scheme of things? Looks like 5-Methyl-MDA has finally hit the streets... or so they say? 

Resurrecting this thread to welcome a few new trip reports. This should be fun


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaddafi blames Youth on Drugs for Unrest in Libya
I would love to know that they are on !!

That looks promising ....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 25, 2011)

What an odd predicament 

It has to be a wholly stimulant regimen there on


----------



## Karmapuff (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know if this has been discussed...
I think DMT will be getting momentum in the next couple of years.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 25, 2011)

DMT popularity within the small circle is certainly risen over the years. Say bout six years ago... many peeps' didn't have a clue what DMT was or stood for. But its sort of religious sacrament... mass appeal is highly unlikely!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 25, 2011)

Mass appeal is driven by .... *psychological state* _as a product of a given environment in which your_ .... user-base resides ..... if we are talking *global scale* ... that certainly changes this discussion .... also .... should we take into consideration the type of this drug to predict.

Are we talking about a drug that will be abused by masses (like crack in terms of dependence/addiction) or are we talking about .... some psychedelic that will propel the masses into some visionary utopia ??





Have you guys ever heard of *The White Bomb* ?? 
Perhaps we already have the drug ... we just don't have the right delivery method ...


----------



## JediTangerine (Feb 25, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hmm ... that is easy ... Adrenechrome
> 
> 
> *=)
> ...


isnt that the droplets del toro give to deep in the last scenes of fear and loathing?


pure lsd seems flawless in effects and duration. i think that lucy will hold the crown for a long time, if not forever. no point in reinventing the wheel, right? mdma seems like the culmination of mainstream drug culture. we had lsd followed by cocaine then heroine and now we have mdma (i know their are more drugs not mentioned), which i feel has properties of all the previously mentioned drugs with a lil bit of empathy thrown into the mix. i believe we have already come out with the trendiest. i think someone mentioned that mdma had been out for 30 years not including the german guy who first synthesized it. mdma is still going strong today. what im trying to say is that the next big step is to fine tune these chemicals so they have less side effects or to make them stronger with little to no side effects.


----------



## Sti1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

whatever its gonna be i would like to try it.


----------



## tricka (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah del toro says that chewing on a fresh adrenochrome gland would be his ultimate, in the movie he poses's such a bottle of a syth form, as i understand not even the master alex can create


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 26, 2011)

Weird... andrenochrome wouldn't really do anything if you ingest it


----------



## KindGrower (Feb 27, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2c-i may well be the next raving drug of the future... it has a certain new charm


What is it like? I have done 2c-b but it was a long time ago and I don't really remember it that much.


----------



## TryPs N TacKs (Feb 27, 2011)

Idk theres been a few people wanting more sources for 2c ef and 5 methyl mda


----------



## tricka (Feb 27, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Weird... andrenochrome wouldn't really do anything if you ingest it


hahaha yeah stupid hey, but adds great effect to the movie, most drug taking kids watching it would be running around trying to study up on all the diff shit they heard from that movie, shit they prob dont even know what Mesc stands for hahahaha,


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

It's probably not biodegradable in some states. But it adrenochrome was ingested with other things such as some forms of DMT... I bet it'll induce some wicked states as those featured in the "Crank" movie


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

TryPs N TacKs said:


> Idk theres been a few people wanting more sources for 2c ef and 5 methyl mda


Until I see more valid reports I wont' buy into the hype. There has already been some letdown on the supposed dose of 5-methyl-mda. All I need is my lovely licorice recipe known as MDMA


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 28, 2011)

tricka said:


> hahaha yeah stupid hey, but adds great effect to the movie, most drug taking kids watching it would be running around trying to study up on all the diff shit they heard from that movie, shit they prob dont even know what Mesc stands for hahahaha,


As a poster of this term *adrenochrome* as per this thread ... I would ask you to rephrase your statement ... as I am not understanding what you are saying. Did you just copy that from wiki ??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Adrenochome could be seen as a Dues Ex Machine


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Feb 28, 2011)

or movie magic. im sure that sombody out there though actually tried that shit because of that though. hahaha.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Of course. Johnny Depp has enough appeal as it is... and when drugs are involved... don't even get me starting


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2011)

2C-E is one of the best visual trips like acid I know of and have used. Minus the perceptsion change, I


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 2C-E is one of the best visual trips like acid I know of and have used. Minus the perceptsion change, I


 Oh jesus....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Oh jesus....


Another raving species declaring 2c-e as the victorious dominator of psychedelics 

But how about that Miley Cyrus ah 

And wow he even has he username posted as his email address


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2011)

new to this whole forum thing, as for the email in my username, any advice on how to change this would be a great help. I just joined this site today in hopes of finding information about growing and such from people with actual experiance. Seen this and it caught my interest. I like the strong visual of 2c-e, never done any other 2c's, but lots of acid in past years, its still very available in toronto. I just meant its a decent trip i find similar to acid. I am not saying it the best choice for everyone or its the next best future drug.

However I think something like Methcathinone may become more popular in upcoming years due to easy sythesis and drugs becoming more and more expensive with higher impurities. I think people are going to turn to trying to seek out cheaper alternate ways of getting /obtaining highs. 

again any help with the username change be great


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree. Wise words and welcome new insider 

Yep. Stick around... pick and gather what you need from this site. Very helpful in all "stratosphere" layering of the human psyche 

Methcathinone is indeed rising. But once people try and see its true effects... I don't think they'll be returning to them. The after effects over ride the short pleasurable qualities.


----------



## shepj (Mar 28, 2011)

Ndangered, are you purporting that 2C-E is not the victorious dominator of psychedelics? I think 2C-E has probably the most potential, out of all the 2C-X's, for psychotherapeutic use (_although Germany apparently thinks LE-25, or 2C-D, is a better candidate_).


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

shepj said:


> Ndangered, are you purporting that 2C-E is not the victorious dominator of psychedelics? I think 2C-E has probably the most potential, out of all the 2C-X's, for psychotherapeutic use (_although Germany apparently thinks LE-25, or 2C-D, is a better candidate_).


 He's crazy for 2C-B.  2C-D has been big in psychotherapy for a great while now! But yes, 2C-E is the victor.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 28, 2011)

U folks and your _Hug drug_ variants !
How loving !

Sasha would be proud.







shepj good to see you sir.
CRYPT ... Good afterNOON Brother !


----------



## Earths Widdler (Mar 28, 2011)

IMO regardless of whats new and hot on the substance (I hate the word drug) scene what everyone should really be interested in is mushrooms. The ability to wake someone up with one trip out of this mind enslaved world is priceless. Everywhere I look I see people confining to there surroundings accepting there doomed fate. Its the miracle fruit. Feed it to everyone. Turn this world around. Then we can all enjoy whatever are drugs of choice are whenever the hell we want, and rid this world of stupidity. Back to the point though its gonna be hard for something to be more exciting than molly...but who knows. My guess, a super substance with propertys of our already existing substances combined


----------



## kush fario (Mar 28, 2011)

ketamine! all there is to it special k


----------



## Sti1984 (Mar 28, 2011)

I dunno K is great but i feel like its a secondary drug to something that people are already on. With all the RC's that are coming out these days its only a matter of time before the next big thing hits like wildfire.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

Sti1984 said:


> I dunno K is great but i feel like its a secondary drug to something that people are already on. With all the RC's that are coming out these days its only a matter of time before the next big thing hits like wildfire.


 You're over a year late buddy.


----------



## Sti1984 (Mar 28, 2011)

better late than never


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

Mephedrone.


----------



## canndo (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think so. The Next Big Drug always has something to do with the tenor and mood of society in general. People take drugs in reaction to their normal surroundings. I predict the Next Big Drug will be an hypnotic, perhaps a methaquaalone derivative.


----------



## `Dave (Mar 29, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Mephedrone.


Except that everyone realised it was SHIT


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

cats piss is the future


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

Whatever drug I synthesize first


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2011)

e+i completely diffirent than either alone and much better too....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2011)

Earths Widdler said:


> IMO regardless of whats new and hot on the substance (I hate the word drug) scene what everyone should really be interested in is mushrooms. The ability to wake someone up with one trip out of this mind enslaved world is priceless. Everywhere I look I see people confining to there surroundings accepting there doomed fate. Its the miracle fruit. Feed it to everyone. Turn this world around. Then we can all enjoy whatever are drugs of choice are whenever the hell we want, and rid this world of stupidity. Back to the point though its gonna be hard for something to be more exciting than molly...but who knows. My guess, a super substance with propertys of our already existing substances combined


LSD was corn fed back in the 60's. It was surely a turn around, awakening type of Vitamine B supplement for the soul. But any type of government doesn't like full realization. They like to keep us in the dark in some fashion or manner. The government is afraid because come on now... who can really tax the confines of the mind?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

Perhaps this also might be tied in with the loss of control .....'of the people' at hand.
To something that can not be 'governed' by an institution.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sti1984 said:


> I dunno K is great but i feel like its a secondary drug to something that people are already on. With all the RC's that are coming out these days its only a matter of time before the next big thing hits like wildfire.


Research Chemicals have been with us forever. Its just a new term thrown around! What is the next big thing really? 

Methoxethamine does have very good potential as a substitute to Ketamine. But it doesn't hit on the intellectual and scientific mannerisms... but moreso focuses on the euphoria that Ketamine brings out in lower dosages. 

This whole 5-Methyl-MDA seems to be an over shout and a highstrung promise to the psychedelic community.. or should I say "hug lover's of the community ... yet to see any real proof of it actually working.

Have you


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 1, 2011)

ANC said:


> e+i completely diffirent than either alone and much better too....


I've heard that about most of the 2c's, that they can complement each other in the right combinations and be better than any of them are alone...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I've heard that about most of the 2c's, that they can complement each other in the right combinations and be better than any of them are alone...


It's said to be. But E and I would be horrible combinations in my opinion, without during any further research. 2c-c and 2c-d are the tofu's so to speak of the phenethylamine class... call me the mixologist


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

> Methoxethamine does have very good potential as a substitute to Ketamine. *But it doesn't hit on the intellectual and scientific mannerisms*... but moreso focuses on the euphoria that Ketamine brings out in lower dosages.
> 
> This whole 5-Methyl-MDA seems to be an over shout and a highstrung promise to the psychedelic community.. or should I say *"hug lover's of the community*
> 
> ...


Dude, get out of my head !!

I will rep you next chance I get ... as you save me so much _ink_ in typing
Putting it in such concrete and vivid way.
This makes so much sense.



I know CRYPT will chime in .... anytime now ...... 4 .... 3 ...... 2 ....
Hopefully not taking this as a _pompous framework_.


----------



## NP88 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm interested in researching MDAI and possible MDEA. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 1, 2011)

5-Methyl-MDA works.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

Ohh Dear LOL
And you are here !!
Good evening sir !

How is CRYPT this evening ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 1, 2011)

Dissolving and Coagulating.


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Apr 1, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Perhaps this also might be tied in with the loss of control .....'of the people' at hand.
> To something that can not be 'governed' by an institution.


I just read a Nietzsche quote that is probably of use "The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself."

I think that its every substance, including the soul(or mind) eg. ideologies, behavioral patterns, apathy, rationization ect. that we need to keep from overwhelming us. Mostly because almost everything we do is group based, and this can be conditioning toward a repetitious, unquestioned lifestyle, so we must regulate our trust on the significance of everything but yourself.

Peace


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dissolving and Coagulating.


Wow, so AM I ... 
Would you entertain me to your .... reaction ... in context of the video

[video=youtube;Ti1D9t8n0qA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti1D9t8n0qA&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

Entertain again ... FUN ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 1, 2011)

No. ......


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Apr 1, 2011)

As far as Trendy New Drugs I have read the "2-phenyl-3,6-dimethylmorpholine (aka 6-methylphenmetrazine)" has almost identical qualities to its parent drug just less potent.

Many of the phenmetrazine-like compounds interest me. They seem so un-researched.

Peace


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 1, 2011)

MMAI needs to hit the streets.


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Apr 1, 2011)

I think its out there sir. 

Peace


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

Would you like some FUN ?


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Apr 1, 2011)

Me? Or Crypt?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

Rodart Cockburn said:


> Me? Or Crypt?


NO i THINK You need some *MMAI !


*


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Apr 1, 2011)

I think thats a very nice idea, unfortunately I just don't have the resources to obtain such a thing.


----------



## cody2689 (Apr 1, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2c-i may well be the next raving drug of the future... it has a certain new charm


Couple of guys that went to my womans school just died form an overdose of 2ci...actually it might have been 2ce

What is the difference between the 2cb,2ci and 2ce


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 1, 2011)

How about Tetramethoxyaminotetralin guys.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

Kind Sir, I am sorry about this loss.
You are listing many substances 
Google is your friend !
You might also use search 
there is volumes on the particulars.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn. I didn't mean tetramethoxy. LOL

Trimethoxyaminotetralin!


----------



## Sti1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Trimethoxyaminotetralin!


10 dollar word!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 1, 2011)

23 letter word.


----------



## xebeche (Apr 1, 2011)

cody2689 said:


> Couple of guys that went to my womans school just died form an overdose of 2ci...actually it might have been 2ce
> 
> What is the difference between the 2cb,2ci and 2ce


Why were a couple of guys going to your "womans school"?

You can find out all about the 2c-x's here (http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/psychoactives.shtml)


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Apr 1, 2011)

No. The guys went to HIS WOMAN's school. The school wasn't for women, it was the school his woman goes to.

Peace


----------



## Daath (Apr 1, 2011)

The wonders of the Crypt never cease to amaze.

999


----------



## xebeche (Apr 1, 2011)

Rodart Cockburn said:


> No. The guys went to HIS WOMAN's school. The school wasn't for women, it was the school his woman goes to.
> 
> Peace


Ahhh, I see. Makes perfect sense now. lol, I guess maybe I've had too many


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

Rodart Cockburn you are such a Peaceful soul !
It's almost supernatural !!

*&#963;&#965;&#956;&#956;&#949;&#964;&#961;&#949;&#8150;&#957;*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh yah. He's something else.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Oh yah. He's something else.


How I quiver with contentment when you make sarcastic references


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 3, 2011)

cody2689 said:


> Couple of guys that went to my womans school just died form an overdose of 2ci...actually it might have been 2ce
> 
> What is the difference between the 2cb,2ci and 2ce


Is this for real? I wouldn't think you'll be joking about such a case. But yes its a big headliner case in the research chemical world. But don't believe the first news story. I don't really want to derail the subject matter of this thread but I think were far past that now!

I leave with this closing statment. Who in there fucking right mind passes 2c-e around like it was some magic nose candy... rails, upon rails of it? But the bigger mystery is! Was it in fact 2c-e this teenagers were inhaling! Or a strictly amphetamine type of designer drug?


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Apr 3, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The Cryptkeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yah. He's something else.
> ...


Yeah, I am upset about what happened as well. But there is no need for comments like that. I find it hateful, and not only did what happened have nothing to do with you, it was a miniscule sum compared to what I had actually come through on. I admit it was my fault, I didn't take the proper precautions, but it wasn't a master-mind scheme to run off with $350. Do you know how insane that sounds?

I think you need to take a look at your preconceived notions about what happened and revise them. And I am not asking you to trust me again, crypt, I am just saying treat me with the respect a fellow prisoner of the drug war deserves.

Peace


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 3, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> How I quiver with contentment when you make sarcastic references


 Somehow I seem to have missed this. Apologies. Good on you mate.

Anyways. Discussing the matter on an open forum is incredibly bad form and only furthers my opinions. 

[/discussion]


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Apr 3, 2011)

Well then I suppose we won't be having friendly relations anymore, crypt.

I challenge you to a duel Sir.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 3, 2011)

Love when shit just goes 'Puff' !


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't we all?


----------



## RoostERCOGburn (Apr 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


I suppose your right my days were numbered.

However, I couldn't care less. Please take pleasure in knowing this account will be deleted as well.

I did good, I think 900 on my first, nearly 200 on my second+1. 

"For all those whose cares have been our concern....The work goes on.....The cause endures.....The hope still lives......The dream Shall Never Die."

Peace


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 3, 2011)

heroin is timeless. I strongly advise against it's use, but it's definitely a classic. If your life is too comfortable & you feel guilty about it, then heroin might be for you.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 3, 2011)

RoostERCOGburn said:


> I suppose your right my days were numbered.
> 
> However, I couldn't care less. Please take pleasure in knowing this account will be deleted as well.
> 
> ...


Vos tondeo quis vos sow.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 3, 2011)

Brother ... props to all the Latin.
_How bombastic_ !


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Per amo vos.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 3, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> heroin is timeless. I strongly advise against it's use, but it's definitely a classic. If your life is too comfortable & you feel guilty about it, then heroin might be for you.


Timeless like the movie _*Trainspotting*_... or moreso the timeless soundtrack caught in the last segment... oh how the words of Underworld grip me! I just find any highly addictive substance with a lot of drawbacks loses its recreational potential very fast... making you a prisoner of your own delight


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 3, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Timeless like the movie _*Trainspotting*_... or moreso the timeless soundtrack caught in the last segment... oh how the words of Underworld grip me! I just find any highly addictive substance with a lot of drawbacks loses its recreational potential very fast... making you a prisoner of your own delight


Ya but that's cause you have a patch to follow .... and courage to get there.
Some have no destination and settle for that 'warmth' in a cold world.

_That is hardly timeless ...as it does not last long ...... do not loose yourself in classy ..._


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah but my words but were a mere stump on the premises of Puffer Fishes reasoning.... good stuff mate


----------



## backwoodsburner (Apr 5, 2011)

Am i the only one who knows about dipt?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 5, 2011)

backwoodsburner said:


> Am i the only one who knows about dipt?


 I'm sure you are....


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you sir ... you have beaten me to Typing ... 
Our hero seems to be from the back of the woods.


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 5, 2011)

try leanin some delsym then smoke spice when ur coming down swear better than an orgasim


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2011)

I"m sitting here at 3am scratching my head at the thought of the next new big thing... and I'm still drawing blanks. This is a tough question to fill


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 7, 2011)

*'Trendy'* is a product of a *FAD* .... 'fad' is shaped by many *factors.*
Out of these factors you need to figure out '_*Disposable income*'
_of your _target group_ .... also, Taking into consideration the addictive 
nature of a compound at hand ... and how it will effect/shape the 
lifestyle of this geographically chosen, social structure.

Where are your clients ?
How much money do they have ?
Is there a geographical infrastructure to make people congregate ?
Find a suitable ...geographically legal pseudo
substitute to mach a given lifestyle and infrastructure at hand.
Figure out how to reduce cost in manufacture ...
Make it safe.

Connect People ...

And you got your drug of the future.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 7, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> ......................................................
> 
> Brilliant


The whole thing ??
Nah ... that's BUSINESS 101 !
I Do have some brilliance tho ... !


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just the schematics of how you laid it out! It was fun to look at and more so to read 

It's a lot to conjure up for the stereotypical drug addict 

Who would of known there was so much diplomacy involved


----------



## kush fario (Apr 8, 2011)

i have no clue at all but i have stumboled apon something crazy its called datura im growing some and im waiting and praying for the experiance of my life but i hear its so fucked up even people who can do acid and mushroom several times a week only ever touch the shit once im planning a different technique all together


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 8, 2011)

kush fario said:


> i have no clue at all but i have stumboled apon something crazy its called datura im growing some and im waiting and praying for the experiance of my life but i hear its so fucked up even people who can do acid and mushroom several times a week only ever touch the shit once im planning a different technique all together


Incongruities aplenty.


----------



## kush fario (Apr 13, 2011)

lmao i also am growing this plant be carful treat it with love and please dont over dose lol u probably know most of these things but be sure you cook it dont just eat seed pods ea seeds that youve counted and they say donnt eat the plant raw ur more likly to die but every one that died from datura dident get to write a trip report lol have fun smoking imaginary smokes and joints talking with buddies only for them to melt away and forget compleatly that your even on anything have fun i know i will message me when u do ur trip report then ill make one. (if i dont die.) or some shit i dunoo trendy drug of the fute is most likly a reserch chemical right now some of them are fucked up like real fucked up


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 13, 2011)

MXE is the drug of the future!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the question is what are the trendy *DRUGS* of the future, to many _drug fad's_ exist right now, all these meth coke and mdma replacements are the trendys drugs of now, the future should hold more than today.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 13, 2011)

very true darth...


----------



## codemiister (Apr 14, 2011)

lsd is not dead. It is very much alive only the people who cant get "it" say its dead. lsd will never die lets be honest its the greatest drug every created why the hell would it die? if there is a demand it will be there. Yes there is Dox compounds that are sold as lsd but its all about who you know. That bs that only 1% of all lsd sold is actually lsd 25 is prob the biggest bs statistic ever created.

The next drug of the future is prob some type of analog. personally i dont eat anything besides L. None of the 2c's never appealed to me and none of them have a full experience like lsd has and Dox's have dull visuals and are dirty IMO. only thing that i really wanna try is harvesting my own peyote and have a mesciline fry that will probably b e my next drug i have fun with =D

if iwas to pick the drug of teh future it seems like every ones on this 2c-i binge latley and doesnt seem like its fading away


----------



## kush fario (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree acid is definaly not fucking dead i love that shit but it is alot harder to find these last few years buut when it comes around every one wants it so the price gets driven up does that sound like a drug that has died to you?? it sounds vip to me u gotta have conects to get it!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 14, 2011)

LSD finds YOU my friend ... not the other way around !


----------



## kush fario (Apr 14, 2011)

toooooooo trueeeee man!! +rep


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 14, 2011)

none the less lsd _trend_ is over, it wont likely come back to its full glory it reached in the late 60's early 70's and though lsd is awsome and i love it, its sort of a defeatist attitude to assume no future drug will ever live up to or possibly surpass it. you can always strive for something greater.


----------



## kush fario (Apr 14, 2011)

well im no sixties child infact im a ninties boy lol but i look like the tyipical 60s hippie and that is simply because not as many people are making it anymore and for some reason almost no one makes the good lsd-25 i find a morning glory extract a frickin awsome time very inlightning and minor visuals kiddies these days like thing slike e coke and meth things that make you speedy some some drug like that will probably be the future drug but imo mmeth is taking over the world with its death grip atm just look at the drug problem in mexico and there number 1 import is sudophedrin ive herd well number one illegal import hmmm i wonder what there doing with all those cold pills??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2011)

codemiister said:


> lsd is not dead. It is very much alive only the people who cant get "it" say its dead. lsd will never die lets be honest its the greatest drug every created why the hell would it die? if there is a demand it will be there. Yes there is Dox compounds that are sold as lsd but its all about who you know. That bs that only 1% of all lsd sold is actually lsd 25 is prob the biggest bs statistic ever created.
> 
> The next drug of the future is prob some type of analog. personally i dont eat anything besides L. None of the 2c's never appealed to me and none of them have a full experience like lsd has and Dox's have dull visuals and are dirty IMO. only thing that i really wanna try is harvesting my own peyote and have a mesciline fry that will probably b e my next drug i have fun with =D
> 
> if iwas to pick the drug of teh future it seems like every ones on this 2c-i binge latley and doesnt seem like its fading away


I was once on the same boat. LSD was very well dead for me as I tried it two times previously... once it provided this speedy, agitated, paranoid feeling.... somewhat like a dirty DOX would do... the second time I took 3 blotters and felt some euphoria and minor visual distortions but nothing all too thrilling. Then I came eye to eye on the flaps of WoW... now that was truly of the best chemical love stories one can tell


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2011)

kush fario said:


> i agree acid is definaly not fucking dead i love that shit but it is alot harder to find these last few years buut when it comes around every one wants it so the price gets driven up does that sound like a drug that has died to you?? it sounds vip to me u gotta have conects to get it!


Ditto! A more careful eye on obvious precursors is one way the Man has put a stop to LSD production. But thanks to skillful alchemist they've thought of other routes that are less known and watched... always to remain a step ahead


----------



## NuggityDank (Apr 15, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I think the question is what are the trendy *DRUGS* of the future, to many _drug fad's_ exist right now, all these meth coke and mdma replacements are the trendys drugs of now, the future should hold more than today.


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 16, 2011)

A lil bit of this, a lil bit of that drug. Starts off in a lab in someone's Basement. And with the right connects it can Blow WorldWide..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 14, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> A lil bit of this, a lil bit of that drug. Starts off in a lab in someone's Basement. And with the right connects it can Blow WorldWide..


That theory must of took you years to conjure up! I suppose thats why blow made its way into MJ joints... a little bit of this a little bit of that action 

Shit, wouldn't this be the day... when nuke em' would be entering are veins... take a 80s sci-fi backseat to this 

[video=youtube;2Hg-nM3YLnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hg-nM3YLnE[/video]

That's for all you diehard Robocop fans out there!


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 14, 2011)

I haven't read anything in this thread that points toward "Trendy new drug of the future." Lots of old drugs that have kind of come and gone away, many that are alleged to mimic the effects of the 'fX apostles", and few that have any true novel value.

I personally think the next "big" thing is going to be an opiate. Something mild and long lasting, with rapid onset, probably some derivative but maybe entirely novel and un-described.

With any luck we will know in the next 3-5 years what exactly will hit the market huge.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 14, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> I haven't read anything in this thread that points toward "Trendy new drug of the future." Lots of old drugs that have kind of come and gone away, many that are alleged to mimic the effects of the 'fX apostles", and few that have any true novel value.
> 
> I personally think the next "big" thing is going to be an opiate. Something mild and long lasting, with rapid onset, probably some derivative but maybe entirely novel and un-described.
> 
> With any luck we will know in the next 3-5 years what exactly will hit the market huge.


People do love them some remedies to mask the pain. But there have in fact been some drugs mention here that are particularly new, but nothing that catches my eye! To many that don't know... Salvia as hard as you want to fight the truth is a psychedelic opiate! 

Still, I'm waiting on more 5-methyl-mda accounts to spring up... since its coated pledge of being the next big thing... its still one to present itself in full glory! Wonder why?


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 14, 2011)

Again, if I could be so bold, its just another 'wanna-be'.

Salvia is a unique and pertinent example, a psychedelic opioid, no nitrogens(non-alkaloid), active at lsd levels, produced by a plant. A very close example is DMT, another plant teacher(excepts its from everywhere), its a alkaloid and very similar in structure to many of the 5-HT agonists except without any side groups, super strong, took the internet community by storm even though it has been available since the sixties. 

Maybe the next thing will be from a plant. Maybe there will be a way to stop opiorphin from enzymatic breakdown. That would be cool.

Who knows?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 14, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> Again, if I could be so bold, its just another 'wanna-be'.
> 
> Salvia is a unique and pertinent example, a psychedelic opioid, no nitrogens(non-alkaloid), active at lsd levels, produced by a plant. A very close example is DMT, another plant teacher(excepts its from everywhere), its a alkaloid and very similar in structure to many of the 5-HT agonists except without any side groups, super strong, took the internet community by storm even though it has been available since the sixties.
> 
> ...


You presented some very good clues as to the next big thing... and I commend you for the side by side comparisons!

Its true. DMT has been around since forever, but the internet and its many forums associated to its acclaim it's quite the uproar to its massive appeal... all the way linked to Joe Rogan of all people .. the internet brought the jungle fever to the suburban masses!

Soon I'll make a list of what links certain drugs to mass culture appeal and what causes it to be so...


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 15, 2011)

I have seen that thread, I think. 

Perhaps for the real experience to come along, something we are intensely satisfied with we need something like the Eleusinian Mysteries. Something where people involve themselves, but cannot tell what they use, or what they see. We are a culture of one-uppers. Each has to be better than the last. Perhaps this is the problem with mass drug acceptance. It becomes 'fad' and fades.


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2011)

I agree that the legend of LSD will never end, its nice and psychedelic, stimulating and euphoric with no hangover. 

I think whats ment by a "trendy drug" would be a stimulant. 

This also depends on whose "trendy" it is. The hallucinatory substances section or someone who just knocks back a pill without knowing what mdma is? Big difference.

But my best guess would be something which is *somehow* better than mdma  (propably in a sense of hangover and jaw effects)


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (May 15, 2011)

well said bro. i would have to agree. right now, i would have to say that the trendy drug is the jwh collection. they caught on real quick and now everyone and their mother knows about them.


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> well said bro. i would have to agree. right now, i would have to say that the trendy drug is the jwh collection. they caught on real quick and now everyone and their mother knows about them.


The people I know who smoke JWH smoke it because they can`t get ganja... I`d hold good old mary jane trendier  

Mary Jane will never lose its trend, unless we have a new Alexander Shulgin poke a finger


----------



## NP88 (May 15, 2011)

In my opinion, JWH is only popular because its the first mainstream RC which mimics an illegal drug. Its only a matter of time until head shops start stocking mdma-like chemicals. Bath salts are starting to get some notoriety, but not too many people seek meth.Anything that is like ecstasy would be huge if the public knew about it, especially if its available at a gas station!

If there is any research chemical similar to oxycontin, society may very well crumble!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (May 15, 2011)

yea it would. oxycotin had me for years. thank god for suboxone and psychedlics. i may not even be here today. 

it does seem like the age of the analogs though, doesnt it.


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2011)

NP88 said:


> In my opinion, JWH is only popular because its the first mainstream RC which mimics an illegal drug. Its only a matter of time until head shops start stocking mdma-like chemicals. Bath salts are starting to get some notoriety, but not too many people seek meth.Anything that is like ecstasy would be huge if the public knew about it, especially if its available at a gas station!
> 
> If there is any research chemical similar to oxycontin, society may very well crumble!


I`d say that its a matter of time until head shops get screwed over at this rate. Its only a matter of time till a law "genius" decides to tackle this source of "ilicit in nature" drugs... 

Popularity deffinately isn`t a good thing... JWH is/will be the biggest let down for the world of RC`s at this rate.


----------



## NP88 (May 15, 2011)

What do you mean it will be a let down? As in its popularity will lead to its demise? The Britney spears effect?


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2011)

NP88 said:


> What do you mean it will be a let down? As in its popularity will lead to its demise? The Britney spears effect?


Pretty much, but I mean people smoke JWH chronicly like cannabis, therefore it gets lots of interest, specially with kids smoking it around the place.

Once somebody sees the RC`s as a "drug problem" I guess they will unleash a more effective law than the Federal Analog Act or w.e its called. 

Surely the government will find another way to fuck things up if popularity rises and so do accidents, which is whats happpening really.


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 15, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> From the 60-70's there was L.S.D. which breathed life into every form of art... whether it was a musician, cartoonist, activist, or a plain old nobody from Idaho who partake of a hit and made things shine like a lunar eclipse!


 Hey Buddy, I like your thread about how the *ucking MAN is taking away the LSDs of the first world empires like USA and E.U., but maaaaan.... there is a lot of LSD in south America. The good stuff is down here, I've seen sheets of Shiva and the classic 1943 yellow blue red sheet with the bicyclist on it. They all go for 10 bucks a hit, and one hit usually is more than enough wheeeeww


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 15, 2011)

I don't think LSD can get old. It can be used once in a while not for a kiddie's trip, but for introspection. Having tough times? HA! Most people that are "pros" of the acid say you shouldn't bother tripping unless you are prancing through a field of rainbows and unicorns, but I disagree. I've tried it many times alone in the house, and I got a lot done too, spring cleaning in the brain, that is.

The boys in blue and the old fat pigs in the white house would never ever let something that can un-brainwash your fragile mind be available to the public. I've watched TV on Cid and it was clear that we have some shit on the tube that is out of focus for today's young minds. WTF is the Disney Channel for? Making little girls learn about fake romances at the age of 12? Sick... so yea, Cid can't get old, it always brings the man back to his self at the end of the trip


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (May 15, 2011)

i think the same thing about mushrooms. they have been blowing minds and opening doors since the dawn of time. its something that i sincerely believe everyone should try at least once. boomers and lucy should be a pre-requosite to leave this life.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 15, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I agree that the legend of LSD will never end, its nice and psychedelic, stimulating and euphoric with no hangover.
> 
> I think whats ment by a "trendy drug" would be a stimulant.
> 
> ...


Remember MDMA has built a strong reputation over the past half century... for something to come along and replace it... it would have to gain large medical appeal in the psychiatric field and have a sort of "Godfather" such as Shulgin to reinforce its appeal on a personal level


----------



## cannabisguru (May 15, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> All I know is it has been a very long time since i tripped on LSD,x just isnt the same LSD cleans my soul and back in the early 90's I could still get it in Haight-Ashbury for $50 a sheet of 100.I think we need a local to go recon it because it would be a waste for me to RT,H-town To Oakland.Especially if the run is a dry one.Talk to youre friends somebody has to be close.Peace.


I concur with you on this, however.. I think I might have found a reliable connect. Friend of mine offered me some for $10/hit (5 for $50 bucks) which is a damn good price and I'm glad dudes cool enough to only charge me 10 a hit.. because right now with being unemployed, I can't afford too much.. so it helps. I'll be getting some this week sometime, probably later in the week. I gotta kinda prepay for them too.. but that's alright. If I were to get ripped off.. I'll know where to go.. to get my refund if you know what I'm saying.  But, I don't think he's like that... I think dude's cool. I think he'll hook it up.. I think he's legit.

Just have to wait and see I suppose.. I'd really hate to have to take a road trip to find someone.. to get my money back. But don't put it past me.. because I've done it in the past. 

Sometimes I scare myself.. so, it might be in this persons best interest.. NOT to try anything funny.

Anyhow, if all goes well.. I'll let everyone know how the trip goes.

peace.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 15, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I`d say that its a matter of time until head shops get screwed over at this rate. Its only a matter of time till a law "genius" decides to tackle this source of "ilicit in nature" drugs...
> 
> Popularity deffinately isn`t a good thing... JWH is/will be the biggest let down for the world of RC`s at this rate.


I love how you tackled the issue at the very source! Popularity surely isn't a good thing especially when the thing in subject is in fact illegal. Head shops that are selling mixtures containing stimulant by products will suffer... I say sell fast while you can and pull out of the market as its only a matter of a time when a person goof's up on the dosage!


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> I concur with you on this, however.. I think I might have found a reliable connect. Friend of mine offered me some for $10/hit (5 for $50 bucks) which is a damn good price and I'm glad dudes cool enough to only charge me 10 a hit.. because right now with being unemployed, I can't afford too much.. so it helps. I'll be getting some this week sometime, probably later in the week. I gotta kinda prepay for them too.. but that's alright. If I were to get ripped off.. I'll know where to go.. to get my refund if you know what I'm saying.  But, I don't think he's like that... I think dude's cool. I think he'll hook it up.. I think he's legit.
> 
> Just have to wait and see I suppose.. I'd really hate to have to take a road trip to find someone.. to get my money back. But don't put it past me.. because I've done it in the past.
> 
> ...


Mine worked out £4.8 per dose but that was 50 at once, expensive when someone claims to get a sheet of 100 for $50 but I have no doubt this was worth it 

When you see the woman in your dreams, you go for it no matter what!!


----------



## kush fario (May 16, 2011)

lsd is so fuckin rare where i am when i comes around its 15 or 20 a hit i usualy get for 10 but dam that be $2000 a sheet of 100 fuckin i wish i was the guy who had the lab equipment in this area all i have is the knowledge.


----------



## Skuxx (May 16, 2011)

Apparently I met all the right people in life. LSD is so common around here (well... it isn't FROM around here). Always real. Only had one sheet that was a DOx... and I knew before I bought it. Actually enjoyed it too. I think they were "spidermans" if anyone remembers =)

No clue what the trendy drug of the future is. Hopefully opiates and benzos die out. They are killing Florida. I was hooked on oxys forever.... got on suboxone for 3 years, and those withdrawals were even worse!!! fuck opiates. Glad I'm off them. Xanax was a bit easier to quit =\ (LSD trip inspired me to quit suboxone)


----------



## Derple (May 17, 2011)

KaleoXxX said:


> i think (real)LSD is getting harder and harder to find. it seems to come around when i least expect it
> 
> the pot of the future; JWH018
> 
> ...


if theres one thing i know about cannabis in general, its that it doesn't go out of "fashion" usually it just kind of melts into the background a bit while another drug goes rampant, then it comes back . . .


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 19, 2011)

I think I found it .... !!
If this is just like coke but way more addictive .... I got to buy me some shares !!

*What is Oxi?*



> On the surface, Oxi is not a particularly unique drug. It is a derivative of cocaine paste, the clay-like foundation product used to make crack and refined powder cocaine. To make Oxi, chunks of freebase cocaine are soaked in gasoline. When gasoline is not available, kerosene is sometimes used. It is then mixed with limestone powder, a product used in construction. Easily attainable household solvents, like cleaning chemicals, are also sometimes added to the toxic mixture. In the final process, the rocks are dried, often simply under the sun, and then sold on the streets for consumption.





> According to police, with cocaine paste as the main ingredient, Oxi can be made very easily and cheaply without the need for a background in chemistry - unlike refined powder cocaine, which needs the infrastructure of a laboratory to produce, and is much more time-consuming and complicated.
> 
> "The process [to make Oxi] can be done anywhere, by anyone," Marcelo Moscardi, head of the Federal Police office in Rio Branco, Brazil, told Al Jazeera. "It's a very simple process."
> 
> The end result is that Oxi is considered almost _*twice as powerful as crack or cocaine*_.









[video=youtube;xh8C0ePDas0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh8C0ePDas0[/video]

_*Read more ...*_


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I think I found it .... !!
> If this is just like coke but way more addictive .... I got to buy me some shares !!
> 
> *What is Oxi?*


It looks like some bad/sad ass shit Puffer!!


----------



## NolingNrolling (May 19, 2011)

What is that reporter holding? A bunny?


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 19, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I think I found it .... !!
> If this is just like coke but way more addictive .... I got to buy me some shares !!
> 
> *What is Oxi?*
> ...


They say they use gasoline, and kerosene when gas is unavailable. I don't see the sense in that besides that kerosene is more expensive. 

Then he says, to prove the drug is strong, that he chose the drug over his family, I only see a weak person not a strong drug. 

Crazy fucking Brazilian's!!!!


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> They say they use gasoline, and kerosene when gas is unavailable. I don't see the sense in that besides that kerosene is more expensive.
> 
> Then he says, to prove the drug is strong, that he chose the drug over his family, I only see a weak person not a strong drug.
> 
> Crazy fucking Brazilian's!!!!


Death in a year is pretty hefty though, if its right that is. 

Doesn`t that make it worse than crack, meth and coke?


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 19, 2011)

Sure it does. If you used it daily and heavily.

I am sure if one had a modicum of willpower, a plethora of drugs to choose from, and rather than relegating themselves to one mode of escape they would likely become creative rather than merely destructive, to themselves and others.

Mindless addicts are a dime a dozen, who knows what they are escaping from, they just seem to accept that they are escaping more readily than a puritan or a fanatic.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Been a while since I chimed into the "New Trendy Drug" Chronicles. What have I missed since I've been gone. Any new revelations on the *5-Methyl-MDA *scene? I've heard of a few heralding accounts six months ago. But everything was so speculative that it was hard to believe. Leaves me wondering


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Death in a year is pretty hefty though, if its right that is.
> 
> Doesn`t that make it worse than crack, meth and coke?


Realization is served best _bluntly!

_A peasant only realizes he's a peasant when people spare him tokens of pity and solitude. You couldn't have said it better!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> They say they use gasoline, and kerosene when gas is unavailable. I don't see the sense in that besides that kerosene is more expensive.
> 
> Then he says, to prove the drug is strong, that he chose the drug over his family, I only see a weak person not a strong drug.
> 
> Crazy fucking Brazilian's!!!!


It's becoming a growing trend in other countries to chose *a vastly sustainable and easily synthesizing drug* to get off on. Even if the route of extraction is VERY desensitizing to the human immune system. I'll note this in my next thread!


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a new drug around here that is consuming the heroin addicts as it similar but much cheaper, they call it krokodil (means crocodile if you couldn't figure it out), they call it that as your skin goes scaly and green where you inject it and it basicaly rots to the bone.

http://www.dangerousminds.net/comments/krokodil_the_drug_that_literally_eats_junkies

I don't think the makeing coke with petrol as solvent is so rare, I have heard of it before. Its just a chemical (well actualy a bunch), but you may as well say DMT is made with draincleaner and lighter fluid and you'll get teh same response in the press.

View attachment 1957370


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2011)

> The home-made drug that Oleg and Sasha inject is known as krokodil, or &#8220;crocodile&#8221;. It is desomorphine, a synthetic opiate many times more powerful than heroin that is created from a complex chain of mixing and chemical reactions, which the addicts perform from memory several times a day. While heroin costs from £20 to £60 per dose, desomorphine can be &#8220;cooked&#8221; from codeine-based headache pills that cost £2 per pack, and other household ingredients available cheaply from the markets.
> It is a drug for the poor, and its effects are horrific. It was given its reptilian name because its poisonous ingredients quickly turn the skin scaly. Worse follows. Oleg and Sasha have not been using for long, but Oleg has rotting sores on the back of his neck.
> &#8220;If you miss the vein, that&#8217;s an abscess straight away,&#8221; says Sasha. Essentially, they are injecting poison directly into their flesh. One of their friends, in a neighbouring apartment block, is further down the line.
> &#8220;She won&#8217;t go to hospital, she just keeps injecting. Her flesh is falling off and she can hardly move anymore,&#8221; says Sasha. Photographs of late-stage krokodil addicts are disturbing in the extreme. Flesh goes grey and peels away to leave bones exposed. People literally rot to death.


 this is what is going on in the picture above...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 27, 2011)

Krokodil makes one pot meth look fucking healthy. Nothing like shooting a mixture of red phosphorous, iodine, and organic solvent.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

ANC said:


> There is a new drug around here that is consuming the heroin addicts as it similar but much cheaper, they call it krokodil (means crocodile if you couldn't figure it out), they call it that as your skin goes scaly and green where you inject it and it basicaly rots to the bone.
> 
> http://www.dangerousminds.net/comments/krokodil_the_drug_that_literally_eats_junkies
> 
> ...


Exactly.

This is what I was going to address. It's absolutely gruesome. When you push people to find new cheaper routes when other conventional drugs are ban to the point where you have people thriving for the next big fix- deadly or not- they're going to do what it takes to feed there veins. It's appalling I assure you!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well it seems the trendy drug atm is mxe or jwhs. From my pov

Tryptamines are becoming rare. Theres still a few phenethylamines and a lot of rc stimulants


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Well it seems the trendy drug atm is mxe or jwhs. From my pov
> 
> Tryptamines are becoming rare. Theres still a few phenethylamines and a lot of rc stimulants


Stimulates are a part of our nature, and always will be. From coffee, to caffeine pills, to vitamin energy shots, to crack in a bottle. It's safe to say the government regulates such things without much effort. Tryptamines are a sacrament... it's not meant for mass consumption. Mass appeal revolves around a substance which _slightly _changes the mood of a user etc. (nicotine, alcohol, cocaine). Ketamine or _analog dissociatives _have received a lot of spotlight in the past five years. Once bad vibes or _*prejudices *_of a drug are clear of misaligned information, you'll soon see a novice new group of users penetrating the scene. In the late 90's, much appeal was centered on MDMA now you see it subsiding towards Ketamine. It's a wicker effect, once it feels safe to touch the flame no harm is taken into effect.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 27, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Stimulates are a part of our nature, and always will be. From coffee, to caffeine pills, to vitamin energy shots, to crack in a bottle. It's safe to say the government regulates such things without much effort. Tryptamines are a sacrament... it's not meant for mass consumption. Mass appeal revolves around a substance which _slightly _changes the mood of a user etc. (nicotine, alcohol, cocaine). Ketamine or _analog dissociatives _have received a lot of spotlight in the past five years. Once bad vibes or _*prejudices *_of a drug are clear of misaligned information, you'll soon see a novice new group of users penetrating the scene. In the late 90's, much appeal was centered on MDMA now you see it subsiding towards Ketamine. It's a wicker effect, once it feels safe to touch the flame no harm is taken into effect.


I can agree with that. Good to see you on bro its been ages! 2CE has been causing a ruckus x.x


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 27, 2011)

Still haven't tried any of the 2c series.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> I can agree with that. Good to see you on bro its been ages! 2CE has been causing a ruckus x.x


Things are finally aligning properly. That's why I'm here. I'm glad to be back in the sector. Things have certainly changed since my little hiatus. I see we have some new *Moderator Sheriffs *in town. I'm not surprised. 2c-e is a madman on 4 wheels with no set path... If _he _smells fear the soul is sure to crumble. Besides a ruckus what else as the epitome of phenethylamine glory has _*Electra *_headlined?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

2fast92 said:


> Still haven't tried any of the 2c series.


Based on your signature, I thought the 2c Series already made a passive greeting! The adjunction of mahogany finishes and the _elegant scope _of *2c-c *is more then meets the eye. If you're looking to perfect realities vision then the subtleties of a _*C & D *_will not obstruct the intricateness find within


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 27, 2011)

hahaah. My sig is from Anchorman.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank god they have not heard of 2cp


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Thank god they have not heard of 2cp


A grueling menace indeed. If you thought the *2C Series *were full of rainbows and dandelions then I dare not introduce to the rapturing insidiousness find in 2c-p. Have you tainted with _him *&#8203;TIME?*_


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 27, 2011)

yes sir. Multiple times. Actually i just snorted 8mg friday night. boy was that one hell of a trip

Have you?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> yes sir. Multiple times. Actually i just snorted 8mg friday night. boy was that one hell of a trip
> 
> Have you?


No.

I'm not very tempted to cross it's path. But nasally, really? I've head of many contraindications related to that route. But, you seem to be in fine health... so no harm intended I guess.


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't snort anything, it fucks my sinuses over badly, not that I like stimulants appart from molly, I am more into sedative hallucinogens.

I just don't understand why people don't grow their own stuff, sure it takes some time to become self sufficient, but even then you can gow so many things you can swap for whatever.


----------



## tiltswitch (Dec 28, 2011)

jesus christ that krokodil looks bloody mental....i was a heavy addict for 20 yrs and thought id shot up everything from acid to mdma...i think id draw the line at exposed bones and rotting flesh...i mean....is it real.. a blag or what??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2011)

ANC said:


> I can't snort anything, it fucks my sinuses over badly, not that I like stimulants appart from molly, I am more into sedative hallucinogens.
> 
> I just don't understand why people don't grow their own stuff, sure it takes some time to become self sufficient, but even then you can gow so many things you can swap for whatever.


Many thrive to do what you do as a whole to be self sufficient! In essence its a talent... I sense that a lot of organics have potential to create every kind of known response to _stimuli_ semi-synthetic drugs do. Ethnobotanicals is where I'm _ultimately _striving next!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2011)

tiltswitch said:


> jesus christ that krokodil looks bloody mental....i was a heavy addict for 20 yrs and thought id shot up everything from acid to mdma...i think id draw the line at exposed bones and rotting flesh...i mean....is it real.. a blag or what??


Ah, the splendors of shooting up LSD. Reminds of a bedside story of Aldous Huxley. Can you please recount the events. I'm sure only a fraction of your words can expel such a grandiose experience. But stories like these are but velvet to my ears 

As for the whole crocodile epidermic. I'll be sure to address many of the problems in my next thread. It's almost too ravishing to believe, isn't it?


----------



## wobbel (Dec 29, 2011)

For me personal Mdma would be the new trendy drug .


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2011)

wobbel said:


> For me personal Mdma would be the new trendy drug .


It has, and is.

Were a pill popping generation. Beautifully crafted MDMA is one of them. MDMA does lose its allure after a while. Everything does. Although, MDMA can become a burden once all the desirable effects lose there value. One thing I've noticed is that a new appealing drug surfaces every 20 years. You may have analogs and countless drugs come into the market. But only a few will be remembered. Were in between the phase of MDMA mildly washing out and a new compound taking its place. It's a good hypothesis and I'm sticking by it!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 29, 2011)

That crocodile is very disturbing. Just kinda speachless, how do you get that far along? 

Anywho, I've experimented a lot, tho have also drawn many lines for myself. For one reason or another. But I wish to go backwards, and experience peyote. I've done many orher mescaline type hallucinogens, but as I'm not old enough to have experienced that era. From what I understand, peyote is extremely hard to get now. You basically need to be part of a native American church. And even then you only get a cactus start, which takes many years to produce just one button. Sigh, oh well you can always dream.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't see LCD going on the wayside. It's is still around in Bellingham Washington in multiple forms. Whenever I'm I. Town I either drop or come close. Lol depending on of I'm staying or not!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> That crocodile is very disturbing. Just kinda speachless, how do you get that far along?
> 
> Anywho, I've experimented a lot, tho have also drawn many lines for myself. For one reason or another. But I wish to go backwards, and experience peyote. I've done many orher mescaline type hallucinogens, but as I'm not old enough to have experienced that era. From what I understand, peyote is extremely hard to get now. You basically need to be part of a native American church. And even then you only get a cactus start, which takes many years to produce just one button. Sigh, oh well you can always dream.


Please feel free to leave more comments about Desomorphine on the related thread. Thank you.

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/498783-crocodile-dundee-not-folk-legend.html

Keywords: Harm Reduction.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know about molly loosing it's allure man. I have been popping a pill or 3 a year since I was like 19 or so. And it is still the best thing ...in the world. (does Jeremy Clarcson impersonation)

Plus 1 on the harm reduction, I try to make that the main goal of all my postings in this section. Healthy attitudes, self supplying and extracting to ensure purity, proper doses to reduce the number of exposures needed to get maximum benefit, and graphic warnings like the krocodile shit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2011)

ANC said:


> I don't know about molly useing it's allure man. I have been popping a pill or 3 a year since I was like 19 or so. And it is still the best thing ...in the world. (does Jeremy Clarcson impersonation)
> 
> Plus 1 on the harm reduction, I try to make that the main goal of all my postings in this section. Healthy attitudes, self supplying and extracting to ensure purity, proper doses to reduce the number of exposures needed to get maximum benefit, and graphic warnings like the krocodile shit.


MDMA will never loss its lust, as LSD will never _tune out._

They're drugs of the Century. Its funny. The best things in the worlds are mistakes, accidents. I suppose one cannot truly believe there creations at first glance. It's something you don't intend to do but end up with as the end result of hard work. I don't ever expect to find an answer as to the *NEXT BIG BAD DRUG! *But its fun thinking about it


----------



## tiltswitch (Jan 1, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ah, the splendors of shooting up LSD. Reminds of a bedside story of Aldous Huxley. Can you please recount the events. I'm sure only a fraction of your words can expel such a grandiose experience. But stories like these are but velvet to my ears
> 
> As for the whole crocodile epidermic. I'll be sure to address many of the problems in my next thread. It's almost too ravishing to believe, isn't it?


well let me see....it was about 1992 when acid was still widely available in the uk....id been injecting various illegal substances for a few yrs off and on and a friend wondered if we could inject acid....so i placed 10 acid tabs in a spoon...let them soak for about 15min ...mashed them up good....found a nice fat vein(which i still had in them days) and off i went....now normally wen i took an acid it could take 1-2 hrs to start....not this time...within about 60seconds i could feel it coming on...the mettallic taste in my mouth...the warm feeling in my throat of chemical from the injection and the obligatory creeping taste...within 5minutes i was experiencing the full effects of it which normally would of taken hours....everything was going mental....phosphenes dropped from before my eyes and turned into spinning fractalated crystal that i could move with my mind....ghosts like at the end of raiders of the lost arc whissed about the room turning from angels to demons at a whim...things melted...lots of things melted...it seemed a running archetype with me....i made the foolish mistake of looking in the mirror only to see a caricature of myself trapped behind bars..probably mirroring my life at the time...fangs and horns appeared and i screamed when i spoke,it was a truly great experience and out of all the times iv taken lsd was the best...its hard to remember exactly how i felt as its sooo long ago now but i look back on it as a fantastic experience...iv always been blessed with a strong mind and luckily have always been on the heaven side of lsd and never the hell....though i have seen plenty of friends descend into that dark 12 hour abyss...my flashbacks stopped fully about 12 years ago...i hated those...temptresses...reminding me....you cannot get acid anymore and havent seen it for 9-10 years now....i dont mind mushrooms but they are not the same in my view...you need alot to recreate the effects of lsd.....

i hope this satisfies your thirst


----------



## streets (Jan 1, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Based on your signature, I thought the 2c Series already made a passive greeting! The adjunction of mahogany finishes and the _elegant scope _of *2c-c *is more then meets the eye. If you're looking to perfect realities vision then the subtleties of a _*C & D *_will not obstruct the intricateness find within


2c-c is my fav


----------



## Top5 (Jan 1, 2012)

4-aco-dmt is said to be the best RC out there. similar to a shroom trip just without the bad trips and nausea.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 1, 2012)

4acodmt is my 2nd fav rc

I just love 2cb. So social and mental connection to carbon life forms is breath taking


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Top5 said:


> 4-aco-dmt is said to be the best RC out there. similar to a shroom trip just without the bad trips and nausea.


True.

As its said, that 4-aco-dmt is a more active form of psilocin.. theorized to be the active part involved in mental stimulation and visuals. In most mushroom strains, you'll find that the ratio between psilocin and psilocybin content is about dead even; or, psilocybin might even outweigh that of its psilocin derivatives. If it's a featherlight entheogenic expereince you're aiming for... 4-ACO-DMT will be your best companion in the great outdoors!


----------



## streets (Jan 11, 2012)

is 4 ac0 dmt even still around, can't find that shiz


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2012)

4 ace can be chalenging, I've seen people have a hard time on it.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Its around. 150 a g. Its a rare gem. But maybe it will go down if the 2cx ban passes. Which i hope not. I love 2cp


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 11, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2c-i may well be the next raving drug of the future... it has a certain new charm




2c-i is great in its own way, but could it really be considered a true rave/ party drug? idk


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 11, 2012)

streets said:


> is 4 ac0 dmt even still around, can't find that shiz


Yes. It circulates mainly on the _underground circuits _as it is tightly scheduled under the _guise _that its main psychoactive component is 4-HO-DMT. You'll have the occasional vendor who solicits it for about a month then pulls it off the shelves.



streets said:


> 2c-c is my fav


2c-c is under rated on many levels. I consider it to be the cleanest 2-C substance out on the market. If you love 2c-b you'll love the fact that 2c-c's effects are almost identical but the experience is heightened for an extra 2hrs.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 11, 2012)

4aco fumerate is pretty simple to get for me


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 11, 2012)

still trying to figure out what is in the little mushroom pills i have! Awesome trip, image of mushroom imprinted on 'em! Kinda peach colored pill! I going with maybe 5-meo-dipt


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> still trying to figure out what is in the little mushroom pills i have! Awesome trip, image of mushroom imprinted on 'em! Kinda peach colored pill! I going with maybe 5-meo-dipt


From what I remember those little _knick knacks _contain Bromo-Mescaline... yes, 2c-b! 

About 11-15mg's if I stand correct.

But, don't let me ruin your surprise.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Never had dipt but ive had 5meomipt.

Cant you gives us any info


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 11, 2012)

See, I like this! 

An active forum with familiar faces. Good to see your guys joining in on the discussion. 

Here's a blooper to keep you guys interested between the segment.

[video=youtube;EJEw3A_QO9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJEw3A_QO9o&amp;feature=related[/video]

Gotta love Government Protocol bullshit!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 11, 2012)

MIPT is a blessing on the body compared to DIPT.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 11, 2012)

well, i tripped these things going back to this past summer. managed to scoop up quite a bit of 'em! And all i can say is wow! Never had 2c-b at least knowingly, but these things are awesome! I have one left, thinking il take it tomorrow.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats what ive read from others. Whats dipt like?

Highest mipt dose for me was 20mg and friend did 25. It was unreal how hard it hits. But after that comeup its like OMFG feeling


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> well, i tripped these things going back to this past summer. managed to scoop up quite a bit of 'em! And all i can say is wow! Never had 2c-b at least knowingly, but these things are awesome! I have one left, thinking il take it tomorrow.


Yeah like a little dose of _sunshine._ It hits remarkably well, with no sincere need for apology. 

Pressed 2c-b is a luxury. You know only the _merry pranksters _press these with love. No commercial production going on!


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Jan 12, 2012)

The drug of the future is Dxm


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 12, 2012)

BigBlunt72 said:


> The drug of the future is Dxm


No its not...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 12, 2012)

BigBlunt72 said:


> The drug of the future is Dxm


_Robo-Tripping _Activist? 

I bet he bust pharmacy drive by's all the time.


----------



## Swag (Jan 13, 2012)

In America you peel skin on drugs, in Russia drugs peel skin off you! For those wondering, was taking 15 minutes to remember my password worth a yakov smirnoff joke... yes, yes it was.  Tar looks like 24k gold compared to this crap... I don't understand what all the big fuss is about morphine and its analogues anyways.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

Greetings Swag! Nice of you to _find_ your way back to the forum. 

Check out my Desomorphine thread when you get the chance...

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/498783-desomorphine-crocodile-dundee-strike-back.html

To old memories and new drugs, cheers!


----------



## Swag (Jan 13, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Greetings Swag! Nice of you to _find_ your way back to the forum. Check out my Desomorphine thread when you get the chance...https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/498783-desomorphine-crocodile-dundee-strike-back.htmlTo old memories and new drugs, cheers!


  Oh wow was I out of it last night, think this might have been the first time I've posted in the wrong thread... Anyways to contribute at least something worthwhile to this thread, AH-7921 sounded like it could have been very promising but when I finally got around to studying it, I found it to be very _unique_ in effects. A bit like a tramadol "lite" though that simile does not do proper justice for it, it lacked the strong "knock you on your ass" feeling that I think people are seeking for a morphine replacement. Maybe Deramorphin will prove to be a better candidate for those people (other than the rapid degrading issue with temperature and barely visible active dosages ), I on the other hand did enjoy the effects of AH but its widely unknown status makes me glad it was available for a one time only thing to me. For "new" trendy drugs of the psychedelic persuasion, 4-Ho-MiPT is very intriguing to me but sadly cannot find any worthwhile prices for it at the moment. New drugs are always great to explore and map out for future generations but you can never beat the classics! Glad to have ya back man


----------



## thanks but no danks (Jan 13, 2012)

KaleoXxX said:


> i think (real)LSD is getting harder and harder to find. it seems to come around when i least expect it
> 
> the pot of the future; JWH018
> 
> ...


i must disagree with you friend pot will NEVER be replaced by JWH018, for one, know one knows what the hell that shit does to you in the long run, you can overdose on it, and it cant be simply grown at home, it dosent last as long, not to mention its being banned all across the country now and when given the choice between 2 illegal drugs, people are gona choose the one theyve known and loved for hundreds of years, plus the high of pot is much more enjoyable in my opinion  Thank god for pot haha

and as far as methdrone goes that shit is worse for you and makes you do crazier shit that coke, ive never done either but ive had plenty of friends have their entire life ruined after using bath salt just once, and that is no exageration


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Actually a scientific study has found mephedrone to not be neurotoxic on dopamine... 

I agree with the jwh. Weed is better and jwh last like 1 hr tops


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

Swag said:


> Oh wow was I out of it last night, think this might have been the first time I've posted in the wrong thread... Anyways to contribute at least something worthwhile to this thread, AH-7921 sounded like it could have been very promising but when I finally got around to studying it, I found it to be very _unique_ in effects. A bit like a tramadol "lite" though that simile does not do proper justice for it, it lacked the strong "knock you on your ass" feeling that I think people are seeking for a morphine replacement. Maybe Deramorphin will prove to be a better candidate for those people (other than the rapid degrading issue with temperature and barely visible active dosages ), I on the other hand did enjoy the effects of AH but its widely unknown status makes me glad it was available for a one time only thing to me. For "new" trendy drugs of the psychedelic persuasion, 4-Ho-MiPT is very intriguing to me but sadly cannot find any worthwhile prices for it at the moment. New drugs are always great to explore and map out for future generations but you can never beat the classics! Glad to have ya back man


I had the feeling you were _drenched _in some kind of intoxication, just couldn't put my finger on it! 

4-HO-MIPT is certainly an exotic tryptamine. Had a stable vending source for it a few months back.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks but no danks said:


> i must disagree with you friend pot will NEVER be replaced by JWH018, for one, know one knows what the hell that shit does to you in the long run, you can overdose on it, and it cant be simply grown at home, it dosent last as long, not to mention its being banned all across the country now and when given the choice between 2 illegal drugs, people are gona choose the one theyve known and loved for hundreds of years, plus the high of pot is much more enjoyable in my opinion  Thank god for pot haha
> 
> and as far as methdrone goes that shit is worse for you and makes you do crazier shit that coke, ive never done either but ive had plenty of friends have their entire life ruined after using bath salt just once, and that is no exageration


The pot of the future will _always _be pot. Cross breeding is a wonderful thing. Now with tinctures and _goo _the selection is never ending.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

To _Thanks but no danks: _Bath Salts is not mephedrone, its MDPV. MDPV is an assault rife staring you in the face. No remorse... once you're on one, you're on one for good!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah  i love MDPV. Actually i just railed 13mg last night. I feel its like a good dose of adderall, just not fully as clean feeling. Stil great stim


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

MDPV is best held at small dosages. Anything above mediocre effects tends to spur a whole different monster. If you're looking for a study tool.. a mg _here _and _there _won't hurt. But it's getting pretty bad when MDPV is already victimized on a world renown TV show, _"1,000 Ways to Die!" 


_


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

Another Bath Salt bloodbath. Yet, again it's stupid of somebody to shoot up a research chemical of _any _kind!

http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2012/01/13/145179057/woman-injects-bath-salts-loses-arm-to-flesh-eating-bacteria?sc=fb&cc=fp


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 13, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Another Bath Salt bloodbath. Yet, again it's stupid of somebody to shoot up a research chemical of _any _kind!
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2012/01/13/145179057/woman-injects-bath-salts-loses-arm-to-flesh-eating-bacteria?sc=fb&cc=fp




wow, just wow


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

Extreme stupidity leads to extreme measures!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 14, 2012)

shepj said:


> Ndangered, are you purporting that 2C-E is not the victorious dominator of psychedelics? I think 2C-E has probably the most potential, out of all the 2C-X's, for psychotherapeutic use (_although Germany apparently thinks LE-25, or 2C-D, is a better candidate_).


Working backwards to find the _brussels sprout of all psychedelic goodness_ and what better way to do so by re-analyzing _Shepj's _resounding words! 

Although, the German's have a vicious technique in capturing what's true and good. 2c-d is underrated. Major potential as a 2c-x candidate.


----------



## todd23 (Jun 21, 2012)

i think many will be, if not already, be drinking water. G! whether it's GBL OR GHB... it's already huge in the club scene by me in NYC and does not seem to be slowing. despite customs and every other gov agency putting a negative tag on it. shit, i used to buy at GNC... in moderation, believe or not, its actually good for you. (in some ways at least lol) ur stomach and aching legs might say otherwise...


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 23, 2012)

> *
> 
> Literally speaking, I think the "LSD" of this generation has become DOx's compounds and 5-MeO-aMT.
> 
> ...


See this is weird, I think as far as psychs go, the phenthylamines are very easily manipulative Im guessing seems as there is a bagillion of them, and those are pretty sparkly and fun I must say! Then there is the trypatmines, also easily manipulated(again guessing). I dont see either of these going out of existence for a very long time. Same with bath salts and k2. Its just too easy to get around.. Maybe not for long though.. There is no telling. If the gov gives up on their failed drug war, then possibly we'll get to see more LSD which is what I would want. However if it goes all post-apocalyptic  I can just grow mushies cacti opium and bud. I got a lot of land I inherited. And I plan to use it.

Say this country goes to shit(US), and billy breaks his back. Well guess whos got his medicine. 

I dont think that will really happen though, I think they are gonna have enough and just give up, and I guess be surprised at how much crime rates will decrease.. THE ONLY REASON WHY THEY ARE CRIMINALS IS BECAUSE YOU CALL THEM CRIMINALS. Jesus christ

I dont think the 60's or 70's were counter culture AT ALL. Some of the best music, public figures.. Artists.. Books.. Now everything is plastic and fucking stupid. There is too much to cover here. I want something to explode. I want something to go fucking bonkers so shit changes. While I sit on my couch and smoke ;p

just kidding though Ill kick ass and take names just tell me when and where


----------



## jjpivot (Jun 23, 2012)

5-MeO-MiPT could have a chance to be the new "club drug". It's supposedly the Tryptamine's nod to ecstasy, but more psychedelic. Seems to me like the drug is pretty interesting and may be getting more attention soon.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 23, 2012)

> *
> 
> 5-MeO-MiPT could have a chance to be the new "club drug". It's supposedly the Tryptamine's nod to ecstasy, but more psychedelic. Seems to me like the drug is pretty interesting and may be getting more attention soon.​
> 
> ...


Hrrmm gonna have to give it a shot! Have you tried it? I dont really like too much stimulation, but can you actually sit down on it? Or are you like UP UP UP HAPPY JOY JOY?


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 24, 2012)

jjpivot said:


> 5-MeO-MiPT could have a chance to be the new "club drug". It's supposedly the Tryptamine's nod to ecstasy, but more psychedelic. Seems to me like the drug is pretty interesting and may be getting more attention soon.



that sounds fun, i love tryptamines. is this chemical scheduled?


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol just drink hand sanitizer it's all the rage kiddies... Lol


----------



## jjpivot (Jun 24, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Hrrmm gonna have to give it a shot! Have you tried it? I dont really like too much stimulation, but can you actually sit down on it? Or are you like UP UP UP HAPPY JOY JOY?


I haven't tried it, but I plan on trying it pretty soon, and it's supposed to be a "sensual/sexual" good feeling body high coupled with profound thoughts and open/closed eye visuals. I've read stories of people watching the constellations draw themselves and understanding how Greeks and such saw the pictures in the stars. So less of an "UP UP UP" and more psychedelic. It's used also just for hanging around or when alone or whatever, not just at clubs. Like most psychedelics, it really makes you appreciate things more, especially physically inticing things

Also, badmojo, it is schedules as of 2004 I believe.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm that sounds quite nice, if its scheduled though its going to be kinda hard to get ahold of..


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 25, 2012)

I think pentadrone is quite nice


----------



## bushwickbill (Jun 26, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> I think pentadrone is quite nice


Ive wondered about pentadrone, whats it like.


----------



## jjpivot (Jun 27, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Hmm that sounds quite nice, if its scheduled though its going to be kinda hard to get ahold of..


I, at least, can get it with no issues, and relatively cheap too. Plus its active at very low doses


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 30, 2012)

Its some what like speed, but if you wanna eat you can, and if u wanna sleep you can. No jitters, hate to say it but almost like a perfect drug. I cant speak for taking huge doses though. Its hard to explain because its not like any other drug. No noticable side effects except possible long term health problems IDK. Its cheap a gram is like 20 and would last 4-6 days if used in moderation. Dont really have withdrawls either


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 30, 2012)

the same place that carries pentadrone carries 5-meo also


----------



## Swag (Jun 30, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Hmm that sounds quite nice, if its scheduled though its going to be kinda hard to get ahold of..


It's not but 5-MeO-DIPT is schedule 1 in the U.S. so it can be considered an analog... Not positive but its only a two carbon chain difference so I'm making a educated assumption that you shouldn't openly have any around LEO


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 30, 2012)

It is sad that almost everything in TiHKAL is becoming scheduled.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

deamsters, mdma/mda like powders, and synthetic acid


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 1, 2012)

Right, and the TiHKAL drugs are just so beautiful 

I bet no one higher up even knows what TiHKAL is so we have an advantage there or theyd be able to cut to the chase and illegal all of them. Or try.. 
Ignorant bastards


----------



## weasels911 (Jul 1, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> deamsters, mdma/mda like powders, and synthetic acid


I want some synthetic acid.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jul 1, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> I want some synthetic acid.


It's already synthetic, just buy some


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> It's already synthetic, just buy some


Or drop some real dose then about mid way eat some 2ce . . . shits fun


----------



## Swag (Jul 1, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> It is sad that almost everything in TiHKAL is becoming scheduled.


Indeed, in all honestly though I prefer the mainstream classics (Mushrooms & LSD). Don't get me wrong some of my "best" trips involve RC's (2c-e, 4-AcO-DMT, 6-APB  ) and a change of pace is always nice once in a while. Though most of them seem to come with uncomfortable body loads. For example, I strongly dislike the vascoconstricting properties 2c-i always seems to have on me. One minute I feel like I'm in a nice warm blanket and than a minute later I'm freezing my ass off .


----------



## NoSmokingPlease (Jul 2, 2012)

DXM is awesome.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 6, 2012)

NoSmokingPlease said:


> DXM is awesome.


Not to me, I cant get high off it.


----------

